# Vagrant Hearts (Season 1: Complete), The Smuggler's War (Writing: Episode VII)



## masshysteria (Jun 15, 2009)

*Episode I: Scum & Villainy*

Captain Tam Voren leads his crew back to the Vagrant Heart. An air of excitement surrounds the group. They just closed one of the biggest deals of their careers, filling their cargo bay with Mandolorian ore, and already have a buyer lined up back on Raxus VI. Now to get back to the docking bay and off this mynock infested planet.

Voren’s first indication of trouble is when Toth slings his blaster carbine around to a firing position. Tam follows the Bothan’s gaze to see a squad of stormtroopers interrogating the dock workers. One of the workers sees Tam and points weekly in his direction.

“You there, halt! Are you the captain of this vessel?” The lead stormtrooper gestures at the docked YT-2000. “I don’t see the appropriate license or declaration for this ore.”

“Ah, simple misunderstanding.” Tam says, thinking fast. “If you’ll just let me aboard the ship, we can sort this all out.”

The trooper doesn’t buy it. “You’ll stop right there.”

“But the documents are onboard, in my quarters.”

The squad leader thinks for a moment and then splits his squad. “You two, escort the captain aboard. The rest of you”—indicating the Bothan, Wookie, and Duros that walked in with the Human—“up against the wall, hands where I can see ‘em.”

Under the watch of two of the Empire’s finest, Tam walks into his quarters and grabs a handful of the most obscure documents he can find: a tech manual in Huttesse, a Jawa droid auction notice, some Rodian datacards that even he’s not sure what’s on them. He just hopes this is going to work.

Kaldo watches the stormtrooper trying to make heads or tails of the documents the captain just gave him. He also realizes he’s the only one that can make it to the ship and get it prepped for takeoff. The Duros takes a deep breath and soundlessly rushes across the docking bay floor, taking cover behind some crates. Half way there. He waits a beat, no reaction from the stormtroopers, and gets up and starts running again.

Crossing the gap to Vagrant Heart’s ramp, the red tracer of a blaster bolt scorches past his head.

“You there, halt!”

"Great," mumbles Kaldo, "Shoot first, talk later." At the base of the ramp, the Duros pulls his blaster and see his companions have already burst into action.

Toth lives for these moments. The Bothan draws his carbine up to a firing position, his finger moves off the frame onto the trigger. He exhales, bead on his target, applies even pressure to the trigger. Stormtrooper down.

The squad leader is at a tactical disadvantage. He is holding a drive manual with a poor Huttesse translation upside-down instead of his weapon. Tam pulls his blaster and drops him at point blank range only to get tagged from behind.

Rowintha howls. The female Wookie sees the captain get shot and draws her force pike. She covers the gap in quick powerful strides and with a snap of the wrist and crackle of the pike, another trooper is down.

The final stormtrooper is little more than an exercise in clean up to the group of smugglers. Tam pads out the burning hole in his coat as he runs aboard and slumps into the copilot chair.

“Let’s make star lines.” He says to Kaldo as the Vagrant Heart reaches for the sky.


----------



## masshysteria (Jun 15, 2009)

_GM Commentary_

This post is for those of you who like to listen to the commentary tracks on DVDs, for everyone else the story posts will return shortly.

I've always liked reading the story hours here on ENWorld and have cribbed way too many adventure ideas from them to count. So, this is my way of saying thanks, tracking what happened in my campaign, and hopefully becoming a better writer and GM in the process.

What I've managed to record here is in the spirit of the game and not necessarily a direct translation. I've tried to use direct quotes where possible, but my memory isn't all that great. I'll also be narrating the important events in combat rather than a round by round analysis. I hope this makes the narrative much more enjoyable.

As always comments and questions are more than welcome. Now back to the show!


----------



## masshysteria (Jun 15, 2009)

Raylee’s Den is like a thousand different cantinas in a thousand different systems. The food is greasy and the drinks are cheap. It’s here that the scoundrels of the galaxy drink, gamble, and boast of how many systems they have the death sentence on. Toth seems to fit right in. He goes to the bar with the captain to order drinks while letting Kaldo and Rowintha find a booth. 

It was a bar probably not much unlike this one that Tam and Toth and bottle of whiskey decided the best thing in the galaxy to do would be to borrow a bunch of money from a loan shark and buy a state of the art light freighter, making their own way in the galaxy. It wasn’t too long before they brought on Kaldo and Rowintha. The Duros was a hot shot pilot and already knew the ins and outs of the criminal underworld. And the Wookie? Well, who doesn’t want a Wookie on their side of the table during negotiations?

Kaldo slips into a booth in a back corner and waits for Nakko to buzz in. As he waits, he over hears the conversation in the booth next to him; two ore processors in the middle of a debate.

"Well, I heard someone is fighting against the Empire." Proclaims the first.

 "Yeah, right." Rebuffs the second, "Who's suicidal enough to do that?"

 "I don't know. Darrius was telling me about. He's got this cousin that was working at a TIE factory. Apparently it was attacked."

 "Darrius ish an idiot. And his cousin ish a bigger idiot." The second is slurring his words, he's obviously had too much to drink. "Besides, who'd want to do that? All these Imp contracts mean work."

 "Yeah. Work with lousy pay."

 "Whoa. Somebody got a grudge against the Empire?" The second says a little too loudly.

 "Watch your voice," whispers the first. And even quieter, "I hear they pay people money to inform on others."

 "I think you've had too much to drink." The second says ironically.

 "If that isn't the Jedi calling the Sith Dark." Responds the first and he goes back to his drink. 

As Rowintha’s patience is running thin, Nakko buzzes into the bar. She is puzzled by how his little wings can keep up his ever growing belly, but lets the captain do the talking.

“Nakko.” Begins Tam.

“I didn’t expect to see you guys here.” Nakko responds.

“What do you mean?” Tam asks, knowing the deal is going south even before its begun.

Nakko wrinkles his brow and looks at Tam. “Oh, so you haven't heard? Sorry, kid,” he says, “I don't have ten thousand credits. I spent it already. Some hot shot and his Wookie friend already sold me enough ore to last the next two cycles. You got beat. It happens. Thought you'd know and go elsewhere.”

Rowintha growls. Tam puts up a hand to keep her calm, while starting to lose his cool himself. “Wait a minute, Nakko, we had a deal.”

“I pulled the request from the holonet. How’d I know you'd have the goods and be in the middle of hyperspace.” Before Tam can reply, Nakko continues. “Look, look. I like you kid. You're a good guy. I know that. You know that. She knows that. I'll make you a deal. Go see Ming in the Ellium System. He runs a mine outta there. Crazy place. Really close to the sun. Need to be ferried in and out by a shield ship. Seems he's run into a bad batch of ore. Set his processing back like crazy. He's missing contracts left and right and its costing him a fortune. He needs to get some product out the door. I'm not sure how much you can squeeze out of the Hutt. He'll act like he doesn't need the ore, but I know he's in a jam. You'll be able to milk him for all he's got. Just do me a favor and don't mention my name, okay?”

Tam gets up to leave. “You better not be lying to me, Nakko.”

Rowintha punctuates the threat with a growl as the group departs.


----------



## masshysteria (Jun 15, 2009)

As the group heads back to the ship, Toth mulls over more ways to make money.

“We could take on passengers; maybe even sell some spare parts from the ship's inventory. What do we know about Ellium? Hutt world right? Maybe we could run some spice? I might be able to collect on a few bounties.”

The conversation is interrupted when the group is greeted by their loan shark, Haji. He sails through the air and lands in a crumpled heap at Tam’s feet. 

Haji smiles weakly and says, “Heh, hi guys. I don’t suppose you have that payment?”

Tam leans over and grabs Haji by the collar, “Look, Haji-- ”

A number of thugs of a variety of species close in around Haji and block the crew from the ship. They start yelling at him.

“Your poor business sense has caught up with you, Haji. You said you’d have the money.” One sneers.

“It isn’t good to owe the lady money, Quarren.” Another adds.

As if on queue, a Twi’lek walks through the crowd of thugs. Her head tails wrapped suggestively around her body. She glances at Haji before settling he gaze on Kaldo.

Kaldo swallows hard. Selene. He knows her. He used to run with her crew. Kaldo and Selene made a pretty good team. Of course, she had a thing for him. And while most men salivate at Selene’s appearance, Kaldo always kept his distance. Something in the back of his head told him she was like a mantis and would kill her mate. When Kaldo left to crew the Vagrant Heart, he left a woman scorned. And well, he knows the saying all too well.

“Ah, if it isn’t dear sweet Kaldo? It seems fate has brought us together again.” She smiles broadly. “It seems poor Haji here made a few bad business decisions and now owes me money. And now what’s this? You owe this nerf herder money?”

Her smile quickly fades and she glares at Haji.

“You know her?” Tam asks.

“Yeah.” Kaldo spits out the name. “Selene.”

“Oh, Kaldo” Selene puts on an air of being hurt.

“Look lady,” Tam says, “whatever this is about it has nothing to do with me or my crew.”

Remarks Selene. “And who is this man and these other people you are with Kaldo?”

Kaldo introduces Tam, Toth, and Rowintha to Selene.

“Look--” Tam starts again.

But Haji is the first to voice the politics of crime. “Heh, why not just cut out the middle man?”

Selene looks at him, “What do you mean?”

“Heh, well these guys owe me more than I owe you. So, tell ya what. I’ll sell you the debt for the price of my debt. Heh, these guys even pay on time. It’s a good business decision.”

Kaldo and Tam exchange a look, but it is too late.

“Get up, Haji” Selene says, “Okay, you have a deal. I don’t want to ever see you again.”

At these words, Kaldo puts a boot in Haji's ribs. Haji gets up and brushes himself off. As he scurries away, he catches Tam's eye and sheepishly mouths “Sorry.”

“Well now, Captain Tam Voren, it seems you owe me money. For my payment terms, let’s start with a good-faith payment of fifteen thousand credits in 48 hours. You make that and you’ll find my future terms are quite reasonable.”

Tam responds the only way he can. He bursts out laughing.

“What makes you think I could possibly come up with that amount of money in that amount of time?”

Selene doesn’t look amused, “I know you have a hull full of Mandolorian ore. And I know just how valuable that is.”

Suddenly, Tam finds the galaxy a lot less funny.

Selene turns and starts walking through the docking bay door. 

“The clock is ticking.” She calls over her shoulder.


----------



## masshysteria (Jun 16, 2009)

“I hate that witch.” Mutters Kaldo for a second time. He couldn’t be happier to leave Raxus VI behind. Even the normally comforting drone of the Vagrant Heart’s drives do little to improve his mode. 

Tam enters the cockpit and plops down in the copilot's seat. “It won’t be much longer until we’re in the Ellium system; time to compare notes on what we know.”

Kaldo starts, “Ellium’s a stopping point for many smugglers. Good black market there. Also plenty of refugees pass through there. They hope to find a transport heading in their direction, work the mines ‘til they can afford passage somewhere else, or just use the place to pick up new passage and shake any tails they might have.”

“Excellent, we could use the money from the fares.” Tam replies.

“What do you know about this place?” Kaldo prompts.

“It was the Separatists’ deep pockets that funded the mining operation on Ellium during the Clone Wars. Their demand for raw materials made them explore a great many different options. Later, the mining was taken over by the DRK Mining Corporation, a Hutt puppet corporation. The odd thing is DRK is a legitimate business with a number of legitimate contracts. It seems the Hutts are keeping up the ruse to keep the Empire off their backs.”

The conversation is cut short as the nav computer beeps and indicates their journey as at an end. 

There are five other light freighters using the shadow of the shield ship Bertha for a ride into Ellium. Tam gives them a sensors sweep before pigging backing onto Bertha’s comm array. After a little finagling with planet side operators, Tam is able to get a secure line to Ming’s office.

The holonet transmitter shows the slug like shape of a Hutt and standing next to him, a bald man with a cybernetic implant wrapped around his head.

“I was told you have something I might be interesting in buying.” Ming booms in Huttesse. “So, what do you have that you think I’ll want to buy?”

“Mandolorian ore.” Tam answers matter of factly.

“Hah! You are either brave or stupid to bring ore to planet where it is mined.” The Hutt replies.

“I know you need it, Ming. You’ve run into some bad ore and now you are falling behind on your contracts.” 

Ming scowls the transmission. His booming voice lowers and takes on a more measured pace. “I see you are well informed. I’ll take the ore, but for seventy-five hundred. No more.”

Under normal circumstances it's a poor idea to laugh at a Hutt, but to Tam this is most definitely a laughable sum.

Tam pulls it back together and counters, “I know you need this, Ming.” 

“Fine. Ten thousand.”

“Ming…”

“Twelve thousand.”

“I can always take this ore elsewhere.”

Ming slams his fist on the table. “Fifteen. And don’t ask for more!” 

“Deal.” Tam smirks. “Ming, you wouldn’t happen to need any spice moved, now would— “

The holonet transmission cuts off. The ghost image of a beaten Hutt lingers for a moment before fading out. Tam starts to stand up, the smirk still on his face, when the Vagrant Heart lurches forward and nearly knocks him back into his chair.

Kaldo’s voice comes over the ship wide comm, “Toth get in the engine room! Captain, Rowintha, you better get up here!”


----------



## masshysteria (Jun 16, 2009)

_GM Commentary_

First half of session 1 posted. Time for some more behind the scenes musings.

Knowing that this was to be our first ever excursion into Star Wars and Saga Edition rules, I created a short seven question questionnaire for the players to fill out prior to character creation. The questions are:


> 1. What is your level of Star Wars knowledge?
> 
> 2. What is one thing you want to accomplish in the Star Wars universe?
> 
> ...




The my goal with the questionnaire was to get the players "raw" feelings toward the campaign, universe, and their character before any discussion or creation. I also hoped to mine it for adventure inspiration.

No sooner do I hand it out when Toth's player, my brother, starts giggling and announces he has the "correct answer" for number 2. His one thing he wants to accomplish in Star Wars?

"Kill an Ewok."


----------



## masshysteria (Jun 17, 2009)

Kaldo has a racing heritage. He grew up around pod racing and was manipulating stabilizers and steering veins soon after he could walk. When he saw the other freighters gun their engines and make a bee line planet side, the moment the shield ship passed into the shadow of the planet, instincts took over.

“Toth, are you in the engine room?”

“Yeah!” Comes the reply over the comm.

“Let’s run ‘em hot!” Kaldo shouts back.

Toth works to bypass the safeties on the engines as they reach red line and beyond, as Kaldo keeps control of the situation, “Captain, I’m going to need landing clearance.”

“I’m already on it. Port control this Vagrant Heart requesting landing clearance…”

“Rowintha, I’m passing these guys left and right. Where’s the finish line—docking bay?”

The Wookie works the sensors and gives a hoot of success. A new coordinate flashes on Kaldo’s display and he puts the Vagrant Heart into a spiraling hard bank. The grav generators struggle to keep up and Kaldo feels his stomach rise in his chest. The feeling makes him smile as he pulls into an easy lead.

“Nice work everyone. Toth, let’s cool down the engines.”

The Vagrant Heart easily takes first, coasting through the force field into the open air docking bay. Kaldo can see now why there was such a race to be first in. The docking bay is more of an open market than a space station. The first ships in get prime locations to sell their ware and unload cargo. The more looks, the more buyers, the higher the selling price.

Kaldo puts the Vagrant Heart down on a patch of dirt and rock and begins running through the shut down procedure. The docking bay force field keeps the harsh ray of the red giant in check, but keeps the market in an afternoon glow and open at all hours of the day.

Toth joins the rest of the crew in the cockpit. “I took a quick inventory while back in the engine bay. It looks like we have a number of spare and old parts we could off load here for a profit.”

“Good. You and Kaldo watch the ship and sell what you can. Keep an eye out for passengers. Rowintha and I will make arrangements for the ore.” Tam replies. 

The moment the Vagrant Heart’s ramp lowers, Tam and Rowintha are assaulted by a number of junk vendors. They push carts and have poles with scrap and trinkets dangling from them, hawking their wares in a variety of dialects. They close in around the ramp making passage nearly impossible without touching them. Because, as they shout between prices and offers, “You touch it. You buy it.”

But high pressure sales and Wookies don’t mix. Rowintha roars and swings her force pike around menacingly. The ramp is now surprisingly quiet and most importantly empty.

Tam arranges to have the ore off-loaded and put into a secure storage unit. He’s a bit wary of dealing with a Hutt, but is optimistic everything will work out.

Meanwhile, Toth and Kaldo set up their shop. A Jawa approaches the duo. Kaldo keeps an eye on him, not trusting the Jawa around a bunch of shiny metal bits. The Jawa points at the ship and launches into a string of unintelligible Jawa, when the distinct voice of a threepio unit squawks to life.

“Excuse me, my master wishes to know if you will be leaving ‘this rock’ in the near future?” The sound comes from a voice modulator and small logic unit attached to the strap of the Jawa’s satchel.

“That’s the idea.” Responds Kaldo, “Where are you headed?”

More Jawa. More threepio voice. “My master wishes to visit a core world.”

“For the right price we can do that.”

More Jawa and more disembodied translations, “My master says he is willing to work for passage, he can fix pretty much everything. Of course, if that won’t work he has Imperial credits that—“

The threepio voice is cut off by sting of angry Jawa. It appears the Jawa is mad as this threepio ‘unit’.

“Well, master, how was I supposed to know you didn’t want to let on just how much money you have? Most of these smuggler types—no offense—prefer to deal in credits.”

Kaldo and Toth exchange a glance.


----------



## masshysteria (Jun 17, 2009)

Tam and Rowintha return to a Toth and Kaldo two thousand credits richer; with the promise of five thousand more and a mechanic for the duration of the journey. But an even bigger deal awaits and the group charters a speeder to take them to the industrial side of town.

The rendezvous site isn’t much to behold, but it’s out of the way and the noise from the nearby foundry covers any delicate conversations. It’s more or less a squat silo with one big door on the northern side. 

Toth made sure the group left plenty early. He wanted to secure the site before the Hutt and his men had a chance to do anything. He sends Kaldo in first, watching the Duros from across the street.

Kaldo reaches the large door with the utmost stealth. He looks over his shoulder, there are some workers a few blocks down, but none of them have spotted him. He pops the panel to the door control and has little trouble overriding it. Kaldo flattens his back against the wall, holding his breath, as the door begins its ponderous opening.

CREAK, CRACK, GRRRR, BANG, POP. Each sound makes him close his eyes tighter and grit his teeth. When he opens them, the rest of his group is standing around him; the racket of the door covering their approach.

“I’ll go in first.” Kaldo volunteers.

Kaldo sneaks forward. He lets his eyes adjust to the dark and draws his blaster. He doesn’t see anyone, but one doesn’t make it this long as a smuggler walking blindly into abandoned buildings. As he reaches the middle of the silo, the lights turn on.


----------



## masshysteria (Jun 17, 2009)

Rowintha lets out a hoot. That’s the fastest she’s ever hacked a DuraTech model 77. She turns on the lights and surveys her surroundings. The walls are aged and dirty, but in good enough shape; thick enough to prevent a blaster from penetrating too.

Toth begins moving crates from the pile on the southern wall. From the weight, he can tell they are empty, but that doesn’t stop them from making good cover. He creates a wall for himself and then scatters a few more about making the whole thing look a bit less suspicious. He goes prone behind the boxes and looks over to see Kaldo, pulling a tarp over himself while laying on top of a stack of boxes, gaining the high ground. The Captain and Rowintha wait in the open.

If there is one redeeming quality to Ming, it’s that he’s punctual. Six henchmen walk in first, creating a semi circle around Ming and the bald man with the cybernetics.

“So did you bring the ore?” Ming asks.

Rowintha produces a small bag of the ore and tosses it to Ming. Ming catches the bag and hands it to the bald man. The bald man takes a piece of the ore from the bag and seems to study it. After a moment, he nods to the Hutt.

“So where’s the rest of it?” Ming asks.

“Storage container.” Tam answers and produces a code cylinder, waving it above his head for all to see, before return it to his jacket pocket. “Where the money?”

Ming scowls. “Deal’s changed. I don’t really like to pay for what I can get for free. Why don’t you just give me the code and then my men won’t have to beat it out of you.”

“I wouldn’t do that if I were you Ming. I have four blaster trained on you this very moment.” Tam replies smoothly.

“What?!” Booms the Hutt, “You, ambush me?!”

“Now, give us the money and everyone can just walk out of here in the same condition they arrived.” 

The Hutt simmers a moment on the verge of rage. He says quietly, “Ten thousand.”

“That isn’t what we agreed on. My Wookie’s claws are getting itchy.”

Rowintha growls to punctuate the point.

“Thirteen.”

“Deal.”

At those words, the bald man pulls out a credit chip and hands it the lead thug. Tam and the thug walk forward to each other in deliberate, measured steps. They exchange code cylinder and credit chip and then carefully back away.

Ming growls and then leaves. The bald man and his thugs following him.

Tam gets on his comm link and calls for their waiting speeder. Toth is the first out the door. He reaches the door and pulls it open with his left hand, covering the street with the carbine in his right. Tam, Kaldo, and Rowintha pile in. Toth takes one look back at his boxes in the silo, but it was such a good ambush position.


----------



## masshysteria (Jun 17, 2009)

The crew of the Vagrant Heart stops the speeder a few blocks before the market. They are being extra cautious after angering a Hutt. Kaldo scouts ahead. He sees two women approach the Vagrant Heart. When they notice no one around, they go to the next ship and start talking to the captain there.

“We’re clear.” Kaldo says into his comm link. He closes the gap to the ship, opens the boarding ramp and races to the cockpit. He begins the start up procedure when he hears voices coming from the base of the ramp.

“Are you going to Alderaan? If you are we can pay for passage.”

The voice stops Tam in his tracks and keeps him from closing the ramp. He turns and sees a human looking woman but with pale blue skin and nearly white hair. 

“That could be arranged. When do you need to be there? We have to make a stop, but it really isn’t out of the way.”

The blue skinned woman is accompanied by another younger woman. She wears a flowing but worn cloak with a hood that hides most of her face. 

“We must get to Alderaan with all haste and no Imperial entanglements.” The blue woman explains.

“Good we don’t much like Imperial entanglements.” Tam replies.

“And we can pay you with this.” The woman steps close to Tam. He balks for a moment and then regains his composure. She pulls out a bar of Imperial stamped hard currency; cold hard cash. These are prized among the underworld, despite all the secure communications, multiple hops, and bogus accounts that obscure and protect electronic transactions, cash is impossible to track. The bar is worth 1000 credits, but in the right situation, a buyer will pay much more. “Three in advance, ten more on arrival.”

“Welcome aboard the Vagrant Heart.”

Toth hops off the ramp and retrieves the ladies’ luggage. As he reaches down to pick up the cases, he glances upward at the woman in the cloak. Her skin is covered in minute scales, giving it a green almost reptilian look, but at the same time very alluring.

Kaldo meets the captain in the passageway as Toth and Rowintha escort the ladies to their quarters, “Can I see ‘em?”

Tam knows exactly what Kaldo means. He produces the three bars and sees the glistening reflection in Kaldo’s eyes. Kaldo lets out a low whistle. “Beautiful.”

Tam stows the bars in the ship’s safe. “Are we ready to depart?”

“Yeah—oh blast, the Jawa!”

Kaldo sprints through the passageways to the ramp and nearly runs over the Jawa. It seems the Jawa has invited himself on board when no one was there to greet him. Kaldo slaps the ramp close button.

“Your quarters are just over—“

The disembodied threepio voice comes to life, “My master says this will do just fine.”

Kaldo traces the line to where the Jawa is pointing. “In there?”

Tam joins Kaldo and sees a Jawa crawling into one of the ventilation shafts. He shrugs and then gets on the ship wide comms, “This is Captain Tam Voren. Please prepare for departure.”

The departure from Ellium goes off without a hitch. Kaldo is able to hook up with Bertha on her outbound journey, saving a little time. Between the sale of the ore and fares of the passengers, enough has been made to make payment to Selene. Tam slumps into the copilot chair and is checking the chrono, they’ll be in Selene office with time to spare, when Rowintha walks in. She growls to inform that the women are in their room and sits down at the sensor operations chair. She is in the process of going through her normal routine when something makes her hair stand on end.

Two Z-95 headhunters are on an intercept course with the Bertha. It’s possible that they are just trying to be first in line for the planet side ride in, but she isn’t having it. She alerts Kaldo and the captain with a growl.

Kaldo casually breaks in the opposite direction of most of the other freighters, trying to put the Bertha between the Vagrant Heart and the headhunters. The captain starts running the astronavigation numbers.

Toth is already in the gunners chair watching the Z-95’s drop onto the Vagrant Heart’s tails. He lines one up with the double laser cannons and patches into the cockpit comms.

Back in the cockpit, first contact is made, “This is the bounty hunter Modok. Power down your engines and prepare to be boarded under Bounty Hunter Guild statute 16-G.43. You have 10 seconds to comply.”

Tam looks around, “Does anyone even know that statute?” And then into the comm, “Uh, listen Modok—“

“Power down your engines or we will open fire. You have 5 seconds to reply.”

Tam slaps off the comms, “Boring conversation anyway. Kaldo!”

Kaldo puts the ship into a barrel roll and pulls out into an arcing turn; the bounty hunter’s concussion missile streaks wide. The ship rumbles as Toth answers with a volley of laser fire.

Tam furiously works at the astronav computer. “That’s not right.” He mumbles under his breath and starts the calculation again.

More blaster fire streaks past the Vagrant Heart. Kaldo’s doing everything he can to keep the headhunters at bay. Toth answers with another volley, throwing the lead Z-95 off his attack run.

“Got it!” Shouts a triumphant Tam.

Kaldo kicks in the hyperdrive leaving the bounty hunters light years behind.

But Tam’s not satisfied, “This is the captain speaking. All crew and passengers meet in the common area immediately.”


----------



## masshysteria (Jun 17, 2009)

The common area is full. The two women sit at the table along with Toth. Kaldo leans against the wall watching the Jawa tinker with a compressor coil. Rowintha checks on a few vegetables she is growing in the room when Captain Tam Voren storms in.

“What is this about, Captain?” The blue skinned woman askes.

Tam ignores her and begins, “Kaldo! Do you have any reasons for bounty hunters to be after you?”

The Duros emphatically shakes his head no.

“Rowintha?”

The Wookie growls a no.

“Toth?”

“No.” Replies the Bothan.

“And you, Jawa—what is your name anyway?”

Jawa makes a sound and the threepio unit elaborates, “My masters, name is Set. In Jawa is means—“

“Do you have any reason for bounty hunters to be after you?”

The Jawa folds his arms across his chest and stamps his feet, apparently is upset to be torn from his work, and launches into a string of Jawa, “My master says there are no hunters after him, but he with an attitude like that he can see why hunters would be after you.”

The answer seems to put Tam on his heels, cooling him off a little. He lets out a deep breath and then continues, “And what about you two?”

The blue woman lowers he head and speaks for the two, “No, Captain, there aren’t any bounty hunters after us.”

Tam looks at her. He can tell there is something in her past, but she’s not lying to him.

He composes himself and begins again, “This ship is our home, and if anyone has reason to send bounty hunters after us, I’ll—. This is our home, we look out for one another. Our home is our refuge from all the problems of the galaxy. We take care of our home.” 

He notices everyone’s eyes are still on him; smiles on some of the crews' faces. “This ship is our home.” He repeats quietly and heads back to the cockpit. 

There illuminated by the mottled sky of hyperspace his face turns hard and he grimly intones, “I think I need to have a talk with Selene.”

*End Episode I: Scum & Villainy*


----------



## masshysteria (Jun 17, 2009)

_GM Commentary_

And so Episode I: Scum & Villainy come to a close. I have to admit, this was probably some of the most fun I've ever had at the gaming table. Much of the credit goes to the players. They all eased right into their characters, despite rolling them up just moments before, and the Star Wars universe.

The RP was excellent, I thought for sure we'd have a shoot out in the Silo with the Hutt's gang. I even had some interesting plans for the bald man. But some great deception and persuasion rolls by Tam's player kept the situation from exploding. I have to admit I was surprised he accepted 13000. I kept pushing for conflict. I'm guessing he did the math like I did and figured with the 2000 from the Jawa he hit the magic number.

I'm also happy with how the NPC's came off. Selene is hated. The Jawa is liked, but mistrusted. They have a good underworld contact with Nakko. And they know nothing about the two women, not even their names, but seem to have absolutely no problems with them. 

I'm really looking forward to the next session (in a week and a half). Stay tuned for Episode II: Big Damn Heroes.


----------



## Sabriel (Jun 21, 2009)

... It's going to be a loooong week and a half, is all I can say!


----------



## masshysteria (Jun 22, 2009)

_GM Commentary_



Sabriel said:


> ... It's going to be a loooong week and a half, is all I can say!




I'm glad you are enjoying the story hour enough to wait around and comment. We'll be playing again on Saturday and I hope to post the results throughout the next week.

In the meantime, the Vagrant Heart's rogue's gallery:

Tam - Noble 2
Kaldo - Scout 2
Rowintha - Soldier 2
Toth - Soldier 2

Oddly enough not one of them is a scoundrel. It just goes to show how the saga edition classes can be bent into a variety of concepts. I have a feeling we'll probably see some multiclassing in the near future.


----------



## masshysteria (Jun 30, 2009)

*Episode II: Big Damn Heroes*

45 hours 27 minutes.

Captain Tam Voren knocks on the door to Selene’s hideout. It took staring down a Hutt, but he had the money and he wasn’t about to be late. A slot in the door opens and the three eyestalks of a Gran peer through. 

“Oochi wa lulu?” The Gran asks.

Tam shrugs his shoulders. He doesn’t speak Gran. He looks to his crew makes. Kaldo jumps in.

“We’re here to see Selene.” 

The slot slides shut. Kaldo and Tam exchange a look. Kaldo shrugs. The door opens. A couple of Trandoshans guard the entryway, blaster rifles slung across their chests. The Gran lets the group and closes the door behind him. 

“No blasters.” He says and points to a lockbox to put all the weapons into. 

Tam and Toth try to joke with the Gran, but it seem the Gran is oddly missing any sense of humor. Eventually, all the crew members drop their weapons into the lock box. Looking at the impressive pile of weapons, it could make for a good promotional picture for the BlasTech corporation.

45 hours 31 minutes.

Tam, Toth, Kaldo, and Rowintha follow their escort to the inner chambers of the hideout. Selene sits at a large desk, her office well appointed. She stand up to greet the crew and motions for everyone to take a seat in one of the many plush chairs. This kind of luxury is rarely see outside the core. Selene must be doing well for herself. She moves around to the front of the desk, moving with a dances grace. She sits on the edge of her desk, crossing her long athletic legs.

45 hours 37 minutes.

“You’re late.” She begins.

Tam ignores the falsehood, “I’ve got your money right here.” He holds out a cred stick and just as Selene is about to retrieve it, pulls it back.

“But we have something else we need to discuss.” Tam continues, “I have three bars of cold hard Imperial currency. Stamped 1000 each. I’ll sell them to you.”

Selene thinks for a moment. “I am interested. I’ll get you a fifteen percent increase. 3450.” She does the math faster than Tam can.

“Whoa. I know these are worth way more than that.”

“True. 3600.”

“Oh, you can do better than that.”

Selene scowls, “I’m sorry, did you think this was a negotiation? 3600.”

Toth runs the numbers in his head. “Twenty percent,” he whispers to Tam, “Not bad and no use making her mad.”

As Tam and Selene make the transaction, Kaldo can’t keep quiet anymore. 

He’s a racer and a pilot. He’s not slow. “What do you mean late?”

Selene looks at him. “Let me rephrase that: you’re later that I would have liked. But you’ve paid in full and on time. Not many people could pull in that amount of money that quickly. Maybe I should have asked for more,” Selene muses to herself, “Oh well, too late now. However, that tells me you can perform. I might have more uses for you.”

Selene changes the subject, “So tell me Kaldo, where are you off to next?”

Kaldo looks a bit uncomfortable, “We’re heading into the core.”

“That’s a long trip.”

“Yup.”

“Perhaps you’d like to stay here for the night, instead of a cramped ship’s cabin? I’m sure it would be more comfortable.”

Kaldo shutters. “No, I like my cabin just fine.”

“Fine.” Selene loses her friendly demeanor. “I expect 20000 every two weeks until your debt is paid.”

“Selene, look,” Tam replies, “Isn’t that a bit much. You own our ship and if you—“

Tam is cut off. “No, Captain, I don’t own your ship. I own you. If you miss a payment, I cannot take it our of a ship’s hide. I take it out of yours. Twenty thousand every two weeks. My assistant will give you the account number on your way out. You may go now.”


----------



## masshysteria (Jun 30, 2009)

Tam tries to keep his head up, but he’s starting to get the feeling every time he’s walking back to his ship on Raxus VI he ends up holding the short end of the stick. 

Toth’s mind is still on credits. “What do they need on Alderaan? It’s a core world, there’s gotta be something good we can take from here and sell there.”

Kaldo searches his memory, “Electronics and manufactured goods are always in high demand there.”

Toth’s knows just where to go. A visit to the backroom of Bruck’s Bargain Basement and an hour later he shows up with a repulsor cart loaded with a crate of electronics. 

“Make sure you secure that crate.” Tam says, “I don’t want it to be like last time.”

Toth looks at him. “Come on, I cleaned it up.” He says as he cinches the straps holding the load tight.

“I was picking circuits out of my hair for the next two weeks, last time.” Tam responds.

With no other delays the Vagrant Heart leaves Raxus VI and makes the jump to hyperspace.

The trip from the outer rim to the core is long. Toth runs through a systems check on the weapons system. Everything is in order. He leans back in the gunners chair watches the mottled sky of hyperspace. He closes his eyes, just for a moment. When opens them, he’s back aboard the Outbound Bounty. His old Rodian partner sitting in the pilot’s chair looks at him. Toth hasn’t seen him since that fateful day. 

“Well good morning sunshine. Welcome to the ass end of space. Think our payday is out here?”

Toth looks out the view screen, another unexplored sector of space. They really all are starting to look the same.

All at once, the ships console lights up with a hundred different warning lights. Alarm klaxons fill the tiny cockpit with noise. The ship shutters and the Bothan catches a piece of the ship being torn off in his peripheral vision. Ahead, a green moon grows larger in the viewport. Toth closes his eyes and braces for impact.

Toth opens his eyes and lets them adjust to the darkness. He’s been stranded on this forest moon for sixteen days now. Each night the fusion lantern puts out less light, each night the noises at the edge of the light get closer. Like the last few nights, the noises have changed. The normal croaks and chirps have been silenced, replaced with sounds of something moving through the underbrush.

It must be some sort of alpha predator. Why else would all the other creatures be silent?

Whatever it is, it has been stalking Toth. For the last three nights, he’s woken to the same eerie silence. Toth crawls deeper into his lean-to and tries to will himself back to sleep. And that’s when he see it.

Dark beady soulless eye stare at the Bothan. It wears the hide of a recent kill draped around its head, a warning sign. It walks forward, a teeter-tottering walk meant to hypnotizes its prey like a snake charmer’s flute. It opens its mount showing a row of teeth capable of tearing flesh from bone. 

Then with a feral intelligence, the creature hops forward brandishing a stick with a sharpened bone end. It pokes Toth in a meaty spot near the knee.
Toth grabs his blaster and fires. The shot going wide in his haste, but it put fear into the creature and it begins running away. Toth, angrily follows it. As soon as he steps out of his lean-to arrows goes whizzing by his head, one sticking him in the arm. 

Toth fires again and the smell of burning hair comes from the miniature feral bear. Wounded it runs to the edge of the light and tries diving deeper into the forest. Toth knows the danger of a wounded animal. He draws his blaster up to a firing position, trying to draw a bead on the venomous predator, when three more arrow come flying past him. He ignores them squeezing the trigger again.

THUMP-THUMP. THUMP-THUMP. Toth jostles awake, the laser cannons of the Vagrant Heart firing wildly into hyperspace, his finger pulling the trigger.


----------



## masshysteria (Jun 30, 2009)

Elsewhere on the ship Kaldo checks the navi-computer one more time. It will still be awhile before they will drop out of hyperspace. Time to get something to eat.

In the common room, he sees the pale blue skinned woman trying to operate the Auto-Chef. She’s biting her bottom lip squinting at all the options, trying to decide what is good. From down the hallway, comes the shouts of Tam, Rowintha, and Set. It seems their philosophies on starship mechanics differ quite severely.

“No, no, no, no, no! That’s not how it goes.” Tam is in the middle of saying.

Rowintha roars in reply and tools are heard falling to the floor. An angry string of Jawa quickly follows.

“I’m sorry master, but my programming prevents me from translating that kind of language.”

Kaldo takes a moment to appreciate the scene before closing the hallway door. Isolating himself with the mysterious woman.

The woman notices Kaldo and asks, “Is there anything good to eat here?”

“Here.” Kaldo offers, “My favorite, something my mom used to make back home.” He operates the Auto-Chef and a short time later a traditional Durese dish is ready to eat. Kaldo punches up another one for himself.

“It smells wonderful.” The woman says, truly admiring the dish. “Can you fix another one for my friend?”

“Sure.” Kaldo replies and goes to work. He pauses and then asks, “Why don’t you and your friend join me here for dinner?”

“That’s alright, we’ll eat in our quarters.”

“Are you sure? I mean it must get awful boring in there on such a long trip.”

“Oh, we keep ourselves occupied.”

Kaldo’s eyes get a little bigger and his mind takes him to a different place. He doesn’t see the woman take the other dish.

“Um, Kaldo isn’t it? Thanks.” She says as she walks away.

The Duros almost doesn’t get the next sentence out. “Ah, ah, what’s your name?”

“Nali.” The woman with the pale blue skin and long white hair replies as she walks out of the room.


----------



## masshysteria (Jun 30, 2009)

A light flashes and a beep sounds, the long journey to Alderaan is coming to an end. Nali meets Tam at the entrance to the cockpit.

“May I join you captain, there is a private docking bay I can get you access to.”

“Of course.” Replies Tam. And then to Kaldo as the two enter the cockpit, “Take us out of hyperspace.”

The swirling colors of hyperspace give way, the lines turning into points, filling the viewscreen with stars, but that isn’t what Kaldo is looking at; the unmistakable white triangular shapes of Imperial Star Destroyers.

To the starboard, three star destroyer in formation move at a parallel vector. Another is on an intersect course with the Vagrant Heart, TIE fighters surrounding it in a tight defensive formation. Beyond, at least two dozen are in orbit around the planet.

Nali lets out a gasp, “We’re too late.”


----------



## masshysteria (Jul 6, 2009)

_GM Commentary_

Sorry for the long delay in getting the full version of Episode II posted, but I have a good excuse. Well, one good one and one lame one.

The lame one first, I had to travel for work last week. And now for the good one. This 4th of July weekend, I found out two of my nieces and a nephew had never seen the Star Wars movies (blasphemy!) so like any good uncle doing his best to mold then next generation we had a Star Wars movie marathon. We watched the original trilogy, one movie a day, over the three day weekend.

It was funny listening to them talk: "Who's Luke's father?" "Is R2 going to die?" "Luke has a sister?" "Another bounty hunter wants Han." "Don't go to the Emperor, Luke." "Yoda can't die."

Now my sister has to decide if it is worth showing them the prequel trilogy. It will probably depend if the local library has them on dvd.


----------



## masshysteria (Jul 6, 2009)

“What do you mean ‘we’re too late’?” Tam shouts back.

“Captain?” Kaldo asks.

Nali is frozen in place.

“Orders?” Kaldo prompts again.

Tam stares at Nali. Not sure what to do himself.

“Guys?” The anxiety creeping into Kaldo’s voice. “Uh, Rowintha you better get up here!”

Rowintha punches a few buttons on the sensors and growls out a warning. A flight of TIE fighter have broken off from the defensive swarm and are on a hard burn towards the Vagrant Heart.

“What do you mean ‘we are too late’?” Tam repeats.

Nali is still frozen in her spot looking past Tam at the Star Destroyers arrayed around the planet.

“Uh, we need to do something.” The anxiety is definitely in Kaldo voice.

 Tam raises his hand to cuff Nali.

“Stand down, Captain.” Comes a new voice. “An honor guard is appropriate escort for a princess. Tell the flight leader Princess Xule of the Falleen House Thoreen has arrived.”

Seeing no other option, Tam punches the comms. “This is Captain Tam Voren of the Vagrant Heart. I am transporting Princess Xule of House Thoreen.”

He nervously waits for a reply.

“This is Captain Soontir Fel of the 37th Imperial Fighter Wing, Sixth Squadron.” Comes the reply. “Welcome to the Grand Imperial Navy ball, Princess. It is our utmost honor to escort your transport to atmosphere.”

A collective sigh of relief is heard around the cockpit. Tam slumps into the copilot chair and slaps Kaldo on the back, “The Navy ball! Ha, the Imperial Navy ball!”

Sixth squadron forms around the Vagrant Heart. They fly with spectacular precision, as if only one man is at the controls of the entire squadron.

Kaldo keeps his cool and the Vagrant Heart on course. Upon reaching atmosphere, the lead starfighter shakes his craft side to side in a salute, before peeling off and burning back into space.

Nali hands over the coordinates, “Put us down here.”

The coordinates lead to a private docking bay on the far side of the planet. The bay is probably the cleanest, most organized bay Rowintha’s ever seen. She watches a number of techs work on a variety of transports and yachts, installing new equipment and sensor arrays.

Toth grabs his crate of electronics and prepares his best pitch for the techs. Meanwhile, Tam and Kaldo bicker with a stubborn Jawa.

Tam looks at Kaldo, “What do you mean he’s not leaving?”

Kaldo shrugs.

“My master regrets to inform you that there is nothing of interest for a Jawa to do or see here. He will remain aboard the ship until you arrive at somewhere of interest, like Cloud City.”

“We had a deal, Jawa. I want to get paid.” Tam growls.

After a few more negotiations Tam walks away with two thousand credits and the Jawa gets a ride to the next place the Vagrant Heart ends up.

With that done, Tam meets Rowintha and the two women at the bottom of the Vagrant Heart’s ramp. A voice calls out from across the bay, “Nali!”

Nali doesn’t hesitate, she runs to the voice, jumping into the open arms of a swarthy human male. They embrace and share a kiss and a few words before returning to meet everyone.

The man offers his hand to Tam, “My name is Hull and I can’t thank you enough for getting my girl back to me in one piece.” Hull has a big grin on his face.

Nali explains, “Hull promised to marry me when I returned.”

Tam congratulates the two and starts to get impatience, wondering when he’s going to get paid. The conversation just doesn’t end. 

“You’re safe enough with those here,” Hull say pointing at Tam’s blaster, “But Alderaan doesn’t let people walk around with weapons if you go site-seeing. They are in the process of a disarmament. Some deal between the planetary government and the Empire; the Empire won’t have a presence here and Alderaan won’t have any blasters. But enough chit-chat, I’m sure Jurasco want to meet you and you’ll want to get paid.”

Finally, the magic words.


----------



## masshysteria (Jul 6, 2009)

The crew passes through what looks like an operations center. A number of techs operate databanks and filter through masses of information. A door opens to an interior room. Inside, an older gentleman is talking to a hologram of another man. The man in the hologram looks vaguely familiar, Tam is taken aback when he realizes the hologram is Bail Organa. As he goes to take a closer look, the hologram fades and the older man turns to face everyone.

Jurasco smiles, “Ah, Nali. I’m glad you made it back and just in time it seems. And Princess Xule, we finally meet face to face. The pleasure is all mine.” Jurasco takes her hand, bows, and plants a small kiss on her cheek.

“And you…” Jurasco looks up and down the four crew members of the Vagrant Heart, “must be waiting to get paid.”

He opens a crate. Inside you can see it’s filled with Imperial stamped currency bars. There are two more crates just like it. He removes the ten owed bars.

Tam queries Jurasco on the current state of affairs, “Organa’s negotiated an interesting arraignment with the Empire.”

“Yes. He is quite the statesmen. I’ll be happy to see the Empire leave, but I sometime wonder about the wisdom of complete disarmament.” Jurasco responds.

“From what I’ve seen the best way to deal with the Empire is with a good blaster in hand.” Tam shoots back.

Nali interrupts, “They could be useful in our operation.”

“Depends on what it pays.” Tam replies without missing a beat.

In the end Jurasco promises ten more bars and to have his techs install a docking gun on the Vagrant Heart. Having weapons ‘go missing’ during a disarmament is surprisingly easy.

“May I remind you,” Jusaco begins, “if you tell anyone what happens here, you’ll have Boba Fett on your tail.

“Alderaan is hosting the Imperial Navy’s Gala this year. The Navy’s gala is an annual even that goes back to pre-Clone War times. The upper echelon of the Navy will be in attendance along with a number of junior officers who have served with distinction or just happen to have the right last name. Tonight is the main event: the ball.

“There is one officer we are particularly interested, an old rear admiral named Maddox. Maddox comes from the old ways of the Navy, joining the officer ranks long before the Navy’s strong traditions were cast aside by the Empire. As a result, he has developed a decidedly anti-Imperial position. Before he retires, he wishes for one of his protocol droids to ‘go missing’. The ball is the perfect opportunity for it to happen. And with an invitation for Princess Xule and an escort, we have a way in.”

Hull takes over and fills everyone in with the plan, “One of you will go with Princess Xule. You will make contact with Maddox. He’s not sure who will be meeting him, so Maddox will need to be impressed. You’ll need to do something to make him trust and like you.

“Maddox should then lead you to his droid. Getting the droid out through the front door will be impossible. ISB will notice you leaving you with something you didn’t arrive with. That’s where the rest of the crew comes in.

“Nali and I will lead a team to the roof of the building. The team will subdue the security on the building roof. Thanks to the sheer height of the building and the fireworks display, the assault should be covered up.

“Using a cargo elevator, Xule or her escort will deliver the droid to the roof. From there the team will extract to a nearby building and Xule and her escort can leave the way they came in. Maddox will remain at the ball and report his droid missing the next morning.

“Any questions?”


----------



## masshysteria (Jul 6, 2009)

Tam puts on his old blue Navy dress uniform. He hasn’t worn it in ages. He straightens the lieutenant insignia, his mind drifting back to the day he earned his commission leading a forlorn hope onto that pirate ship. He was lucky to live through the assault. He lost most of his men, but he was able to secure docking corridor and capture and kill a number of the pirates. Perhaps he could have made a career for himself in the Navy if it wasn’t for the increasing anti-alien and near-human bias.


Toth slaps the power pack into his carbine and double checks his climbing harness. He squints into the wind and tries to count the number of stormtroopers from his position across the courtyard on a neighboring roof. He smiles when he realizes how lightly guarded the place is.


The Navy Ball is the most extravagant gathering Tam has ever seen in his life. There are women dressed in gowns that cost as much as a starship, a chandelier ten meters across decorated with the finest Zanthorian crystal, servants carrying flutes of champagne on authentic Wroshyr wood serving platters. It is only then that Tam notices everyone staring at him.

No, not staring at him. Staring at her, the princess Tam is escorting, Xule. She looks stunning. No, more than stunning, she makes the Kaminoan pearls draped around her neck look like mere trinkets, makes the young men in the room wish they could be at her side for just a brief moment, makes the women in the room envious of her youth and grace.

Tam mumbles, “So much for keeping a low profile.”


Nali, Hull, Toth, Kaldo, and Rowintha are currently suspended 900 meters above the ground on a microcable stretching from a building 400 meters away to the historical Alderaanian Ballroom and Hotel. They move silently, harnessed to the few millimeter wide cable, not that it matters. The sound of the fireworks and light show masks any noise they may make.

As the assault team reaches the Aleraanian roof, they overhear a couple stormtroopers in the middle of a conversation.

“Did I ever tell you I was stationed on a Star Destroyer once?” The first trooper asks.

The second looks at him and replies, “You were never on anything bigger than a gunship.”

“No, I was on a Star Destroyer, I swear. Even got to see Darth Vader.”

“You never saw Lord Vader.”

“I totally did. I was picked for guard duty on the bridge. I was just standing there minding my own business when I see, who other than Darth Vader, walk onto the bridge. You should’ve seen the captain's face go white. Vader says something like, 'You've failed me for the last time, Captain.' and reaches out with his hand like this.” The stormtrooper reaches out like he's holding an invisible cup. “Weirdest thing ever: the captain lifts off the ground and no one is touching him. He starts coughing like he's got a Nerf kabob stuck in his throat and then falls to the ground dead. Whole time Vader doesn't even lay a finger on him.”

The second trooper looks at the storyteller, “You know how I know that story is fake.”

“The floating captain, right? I know, I know, no one believes me.” Replies the first.

“No.” Says the second, “There's no way they'd put a screw up like you on bridge duty.”



Back in the ballroom, the music strikes and a new dance begins, a formal waltz. Xule looks at Tam, “Shall we, Captain?”

Tam watches the other dancers and does his best to mimic their movements. It is a clumsy attempt and he catches the distain in some of the other dancer’s eyes. As he attempts to twirl across the dance floor, Tam scans the crowd. That’s when he sees him. An old Corellian dressed in the traditional blue uniform of the Navy, not the new Imperial gray; Maddox. He is at the bar surrounded by a number of old timers, also in blue. They seem to have wrestled a bottle of fine Corellian whiskey away from the help, much to the chagrin of the bartender.

The song comes to a close and Xule lets out a laugh, “That was quite the dance, Captain.”

Tam mutters an apology as Xule traces his stare to Maddox.

“Perhaps it is best if I draw some attention away from you, Captain.” Xule says. And then quieter, “Retrieve the droid and deliver it to Nali, I’ll wait for you here.” 

She walks across the ballroom to a group of young officers. Tam turns his head to watch and smiles as the officers straighten their uniforms and try to act casual.

“Well, you must be retired or on your way out the door to wear the old uniform here.” Maddox says with a shout to Tam’s approach. He thrusts a glass of whiskey into Tam’s hand. “Take a seat and drink to the old traditions!”

Tam swallows the glass whole, feeling the smooth sting of the whiskey. Maddox fills everyone’s glasses one more time, draining the bottle. Tam knows how the game is played. He walks over to the bar and asks for another bottle.

“Sorry sir, this isn’t that kind of party. I will gladly fill your glass though.” The bartender replies.

Tam sees the bottles lined up within arm’s reach. He slides a few credits across the bar, “Really? Maybe you should make sure those people’s glasses are full. You know, the ones on the far side of the bar.”

The bartender pockets the credits, “Of course, sir.”

Tam returns carrying another bottle and tops off Maddox’s glass.


Rowintha lets a stormtrooper fall to the ground as Toth finishes off yet another with a blaster bolt to the chest. For a moment the assault team is quiet, waiting to see if anyone noticed their attack. When the counter attack doesn’t materialize, Nali begins slicing the security console. Tam and Rowintha go to work jamming one of the doors while Kaldo and Hull guard the other one.

Kaldo presses himself against the wall, trying to blend in with the shadow. Another firework goes off, illuminating his hiding space as clear as day. The Duros sees Hull watching him with a confused look on his face. Kaldo shrugs, walks out into the open and points his blaster at the door.


The group of old Navy men burst into laughter as Maddox reaches the punchline of another one of his stories. 

Maddox meets Tam’s eyes. “Well, if you think that’s funny, you should take a look at my memoires. Of course, those are with my droid.” He says with a wink.


----------



## masshysteria (Jul 6, 2009)

Tam steps off the cargo elevator with a K2-3PO droid in tow. Rowintha throws him his blaster and holster. Tam straps it on, glad to feel the familiar weight tugging at his hips. 

“Hull and I will get started on the droid.” Nali explains, “Everyone, stay alert.”

No sooner does Tam look at the security console when he sees the cargo elevator indicator flash. It’s on its way back down. Tam punches in a stop command, but the console prompts for authorization. Tam cancels the command and pulls up maintenance menu attempting to slice the console when the roof top door burst open. 

Heavy stormtroopers pour out. Kaldo and Toth fire into the first couple through the door. Dropping one, injuring another. The troopers respond with autofire. Kaldo ducks behind cover. Blaster bolts burning into the durasteel. He ventures a glance. 

Rowintha tears into action smashing through two troopers with her force pike, getting tagged in the process. The Wookie shrugs off the wound, standing her ground.

Two troopers attempt to flank Toth, forcing him to take cover. He tries to fire back, keeping the trooper from Nali, Hull, and the droid, but a frag grenade sails by his head. He drops to the ground flattening himself as best he can. The grenade explodes and the Bothan feels a stinging sensation in his back and legs. He wills himself back up, snapping off another shot, dropping another stormtrooper.

More stormtroopers pour up the stairs. Kaldo tries to keep them busy, drawing more attention, barely escaping the red tracers of blaster fire.

Tam ignores the fire fight, he’s accessed the elevator maintenance controls and is about to send the stop command when he hears Nali scream.

Three troopers rush forward, firing wildly at the team trying to harness the droid to the microcable. Hull is hit squarely in the chest. He falls to the ground. Nali goes to his side, only to get hit herself, her body falling on top of his.

Tam punches in the stop command and runs to his allies’ side. He fires into the fray when he hears the elevator moving again. 

“We need to get out of here.” Kaldo yells to Tam.

Tam couldn’t agree more. “You got an idea?”

The conversation is cut short when the elevator door opens and Tam is staring down another squad of stormstroopers. Behind them an Imperial Security Bureau agent slowly claps, applauding the resourcefulness of the would-be rebels.

“You’ve put up a good fight, but now you have no choice but to surrender.” The ISB agent says arrogantly. “I have two more squads on the way, and if necessary, I can call in all the stormtroopers on every Star Destroyer in the system.”

Reluctantly and a bit angrily, one by one, the crew of the Vagrant Heart surrender.


----------



## masshysteria (Jul 7, 2009)

_GM Commentary_

We've reached the half way point for session two, so time for some more GM musings.

Writing this long after playing the game while watching the Tour de France does little to help me remember the exact quotes from the game. Fortunately, I think I'm right on with the characterization of the PC's and I pre-wrote a number of the NPC quotes.

I skipped over the first shootout on the roof. The assault team took the stormtroopers by surprise and took them all down in two rounds. The second shootout on the roof ran much longer than I expected and as a result didn't work as well as planned.

I wanted the players to surrender, but because I totally missed the burst fire feat on the heavy stormtroopers, I wasn't able to hit them with as much firepower in the initial rounds as I wanted. The fight lasted longer than expected and the players took down more stormtroopers than expected. They even looked like they were going to win, so I had to throw another squad at them.

They were getting pretty beat up, but not wounded enough to make surrender a no-brainer. So, I think they were a bit disappointed to surrender. However, I tried to make it up to them with some good loot and fun twists later in the session.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 8, 2009)

Very entertaining story hour, masshysteria!

I have especially enjoyed it as I am considering starting a Star Wars Saga Edition campaign this fall.  My group has two GMs (myself and a friend) and we rotate GMing duties every three months/six sessions (we play twice a month).  When my turn to GM comes up in late September, I have been trying to decide between running a homebrew 3.5 D&D game or a Star Wars Saga game.  This story hour is slowly pushing me towards the SWSE game!

Anyway, great job!  Can't wait to read more!


----------



## masshysteria (Jul 8, 2009)

Toric_Arthendain said:


> Very entertaining story hour, masshysteria!
> 
> I have especially enjoyed it as I am considering starting a Star Wars Saga Edition campaign this fall....




Glad you're enjoying the story hour. Comments like this keep me inspired to continue writing and posting.

I really like the Saga Edition system. For me if it combines the best of 3.5 and 4 D&D rules. I've only instituted one house rule, changing how Skill Focus works. Instead of giving a straight +5 (which dominates defenses at low levels and falls behind in high levels), I have it give the full heroic level bonus to skills rather than half.

My only other guideline is preventing what books I allow players to draw options from. If I let them pull from everything I own, you can end up with broken one-trick pony characters. As a result, I pick one theme book and one setting book. For this campaign, the theme book is Scum & Villainy and the setting book is The Force Unleashed Campaign Guide. 

We're also pulling vehicles and modification rules from Starships of the Galaxy, but dropping destinies from the Core book (more because this is our first time playing the system).

The good news though, is that the game is very playable and enjoyable with just the core rule book.



Toric_Arthendain said:


> Anyway, great job!  Can't wait to read more!




Alright, you've twisted my arm, on to more!


----------



## masshysteria (Jul 8, 2009)

Toth assess the situation: Tam’s still in one piece, the Wookie took a beating but is still standing, Kaldo somehow managed to make it out with barely a scratch on him, Nali and Hull are barely patched up, but back on their feet again, and not one of them is carrying a weapon.

He looks out across the rooms he’s standing it, recognizing it as the penthouse of the Alderaanian. If it wasn’t for the circumstances, he’d probably be amazed by the sheer luxury of the room or the breathtaking view. Instead, all the Bothan would really like to do is wipe the smug look off the ISB agent’s face and find out who the big wig in the high backed chair is.

“Sir, the rebels you requested.” The ISB agent begins.

“Dismised.” The man replies. He is dressed in an Imperial uniform, his hair just beginning to gray and thin. The insignia on his chest proclaiming him to be a senior officier.

“Sir?” the befuddled agent stammers.

“You disarmed them and have them bound, correct? Dismissed.”

The smug look is gone from the agents face. He scowls as he walks from the penthouse.

“Do you know what is happening here?” The Imperial begins, “Alderaan is in the middle of a complete disarmament. And due to the agreement all Imperials will vacate the system…. What is a Moff without a legion of stormtoopers at his disposal? What is a Moff without TIE fighters in orbit or Star Destroyers patrolling the system?”

Everyone in the room is silent, all eyes on the Imperial.

“Just another sad old man.” 

He looks Tam in the eye and sets his jaw, “I don’t plan to be another sad old man.”

He rises from his chair and folds his hands behind his back. He turns and stares vacantly out the window.

“Have you heard of Chateau ’77?” He asks.

He wasn’t looking for an answer, “The Chateau's vineyard was built on a fault line. In ‘77, an earthquake destroyed much of the vineyard reducing that year’s harvest to the bare minimum. However, the earthquake did something strange to the grapes that were salvaged. There are many theories as to what produced that year’s distinctive taste—the soil composition of the vineyard was changed due to the earth quake, the ash from the fires settled on the grapes and clouded the skies changing their growth patterns—It doesn't matter so much as the fact that the Chateau was never able to recreate its success. And I want a bottle.

“See my daughter is marrying the favored nephew of a one, Grand Moff Tarkin. And we have a custom of the father of the bride opening a bottle of wine and sharing it with the father of the groom the night prior to the wedding. Tarkin will be at this ceremony and a good impression there will guarantee an appointment to another civilized sector.

“My daughter is getting married in one week. You, Captain Voren, have until then to get me a bottle of Chateau ‘77. You do so and this little indiscretion with the droid will be forgotten. Fail, and I will exhaust all my resources to find you and have you executed for treason. Understand?”

Tam swallows hard, everyone else waiting for him to speak, “And where do you expect us to get one of these bottles?”

“You are a resourceful man, Captain Voren. I expect you will find a way.” The Moff is as calm as can be.

“You have a deal, but I want Nali and Hull.”

“Oh, I’m afraid that is impossible. I know your type, Captain, you are not a revolutionary. You may go or you may refuse and be executed. Your choice.”

Rowintha looks ready to tear someone’s arms off. Tam doesn’t like either, but he sees no choice, “Fine. We’ll get you your wine.”

“Good, you have one week. Bring me that bottle, Captain. Dismissed.”

Tam gives a mocking salute, turns on his heel and leaves.

The door opens and the ISB agent walks back in as the Vagrant Heart’s crew departs. Everyone can’t help but hear the Moff’s next order, “Wipe the droid’s memory and send the human and offshoot to the spice mines of Kessel. Dismissed!”


----------



## masshysteria (Jul 8, 2009)

The crew of the Vagrant Heart walk out the back door of the Alderaanian dejected. They collect their belongings under the watchful eyes of two full squads of stromtroopers, before waving down a speeder and heading off into the night.

Jurasco and Xule wait nervously as the crew enters the private docking bay.

“Where’s Nali?” Asks Xule.

“What happened?” Asks Jurasco.

Tam walks straight past them and up the ramp of the Vagrant Heart. 

“Kessel.” He calls over his shoulder before slamming the ramp close button with his fist.

Jurasco looks from face to face searching for an explanation. Kaldo steps in and bitterly recites the night’s events.

“This bad.” Jursaco intones. “ISB probably tailed you back here. We’re going to have to pack up shop and move elsewhere. It’s not the first time the Empire’s had us on the run.”

“But what about Nali and Hull?” Xule pleads.

“There’s nothing we can do for them now…. Maybe someday we can bribe some officials and them out of those dungeons….” Jurasco trails off, sadness in his eyes. He blinks hard and then continues, “Princess Xule, you need to flee. You haven’t been linked to our operation and we need to keep it that way. Will you take her?”

Kaldo blinks once, then twice. Toth clears his throat and nods toward the crates filled with Imperial stamped currency.


----------



## masshysteria (Jul 8, 2009)

Tam pours himself another whiskey, downs it, and fills up the glass. He needs a plan. He needs someone who knows where all sorts of rare artifacts end up. He needs that Toydarian son-of-a-Sith Nakko to come through for him.

The holonet link sparks to life and the image of a scantily-clad Zeltron appears and Tam hears “Shoo, shoo” in the background as a groggy, partially hung over Nakko bumps her out of the way and takes over the holodisplay.

“It’s like the middle of the night here, kid. What’s so important that you have to pull Nakko away from his company?” Tam can hear the giggles in the background and can tell Nakko’s attention is elsewhere.

Tam leans in close to the receiver, filling Nakko’s display with a giant image of his face, “Nakko! You owe me one. Chateau ’77. You know of the stuff?”

Nakko’s attention turns back to the holodisplay, “Yeah, I guess I do. Chateau ’77, huh? Yeah, I’ve moved the stuff. But you ain’t goin’ like the story I gotta tell. Some years ago some hoods managed to knock off an auction house—an operation what beyond their capabilities, but somehow they managed to pull it off. When I went to examine the ware, here they were each with a bottle in hand getting drunk. Stupid fools didn’t even realize they were drinking down twenty grand each. So, I did what any good buyer would do. I bought up all the junk they had including the case of wine for eight grand.

“Most of the stuff went into people’s private collections. But the wine and a few pieces of Caamasi art went to this really nasty cuss named Faynor. Faynor is a collector of treasures. He likes to lock them away so only he can enjoy them. He doesn’t enjoy the beauty of a piece of art, wouldn’t even sample a taste of the wine. He just wanted it so he could lock it away.

“Now that doesn’t make Faynor a bad guy, per se. What makes Faynor a jerk is that’s he’s the meanest slaver in the outer rim. He has a reputation for brutality and his slaving raids usually just leave scorched settlements. I wouldn’t suggest going after the guy, but if you do, do me a favor: don’t let him seek revenge, if you get my drift.”

Tam downs another drink. “One more thing, Nakko—since you owe me—Modok. Bounty hunter. Attacked me. Ring any bells?”

“Can’t say it does, kid. Let me do some digging.”


----------



## masshysteria (Jul 8, 2009)

The approach to Roon is hidden by a space anomaly, the Cloak of the Sith. Millennia ago, this approach would be considered suicide. Now lightstations guide the way through the Cloak. Still the path isn’t without danger.

Kaldo doesn’t really have the time to take in the dazzling streaks of color punctuated by the deepest darkest black of space. He keeps a steady hand on the controls as Tam cycles power to the engines.

“We made it.” Kaldo says triumphantly as the YT-2000 is rocked by asteroid fragmentation.

The blue and green planet of Roon is encircled by a thick ring of small asteroids and meteors. One last challenge before making it planetside. Rowintha angles the deflector shields as Kaldo puts the Vagrant Heart into a spinning turn around a cluster of meteors. A few more bootlegger moves and Kaldo has made guided the Vagrant Heart through the asteroid field.

With the dangers of the journey behind him, the Duros sets the Vagrant Heart down in Tidal Basin Station. The station sits near the heart o fthe city on the water’s edge. Tidal Basin is surprisingly metropolitan, but still retains some of its frontier town charm; the shops are well stocked, the streets are clean, and the saloons are a bit rowdy.

The Vagrant Hearts go to work.

While, Toth chats up a repair tech at a local saloon who has been to Faynor’s house, Kaldo scouts out the compound. Tam slices into the planetary holonet and Rowintha persuades a local ganger to spill his guts.

That night, they formulate their plan. At dawn they strike.


----------



## masshysteria (Jul 9, 2009)

In the foothills of Roon, Toth watches the guards through his scope. He can count four of them. Two at the gate, two behind the security walls. Toth settles his aim on one of the gate guards, the one manning the e-web. Tam sits on a speederbike, in the gully next to Toth, watching the skies.

Meanwhile, the Vagrant Heart circles Roon in a near orbit. Kaldo checks the scope. He’s approaching the preprogrammed nav point. 

“Hang on” Kaldo shouts over the comm pushes the Vagrant Heart into a suicide dive. 

Rowintha looks up the ladder to Xule sitting in the other gunner’s chair. Xule looks nervous. The Wookie roars some encouragement and hopes the princess is a good shot.

“There’s our sign.” Says Tam. A red-orange streak burns through the atmosphere heading straight towards Faynor’s compound.

Toth lets the air escape from this lungs, he draws even pressure along the trigger. A red lance pierces the air. Toth doesn’t bother to follow his shot, he leaps to the back of the speeder bike as Tam guns the engines.

The duo flies at breakneck speed at the compound gate. Overhead, the Vagrant Heart makes an attack run, knocking out Faynor’s comm array and blasting the guards patrolling the ground. Tam reaches down adjusting the repulsor lift controls. The speeder bike nearly drags on the ground, then leaps in the air and over the gate. The remaining panicked gate guard can do little to stop them.

The speeder bike comes to halt at Faynor’s door just as three more guards exit a security outbuilding, among them a heavy set Rodian. The Rodian is Keelo, Faynor’s slave raid leader, he levels his carbine at Toth and fires. The blaster bolt smashed into Toth’s shoulder, dropping him off the speeder bike to the ground.

In her turret, Rowintha sees Toth fall. She roars in anger and swings the turret around, opening up on the cluster of guards. Only a crater remains where the guards once stood.

Tam rushes to Toth’s side, slapping a medpack on the Bothan’s wounded shoulder. Toth opens his eye’s to see Tam over him and the Vagrant Heart setting down in Faynor’s front yard. With the aid administered, Tam offers his hand to his wounded comrade. Toth brushes it off preferring to get up on his own. He takes a deep breath, stands up straight, and meets Tam and Rowintha at the front door.

“Faynor!” Tam yells at the security console, “You have four seconds to open this door and hand over a bottle of Chateau ’77.”

Tam waits four seconds.

“Toth, Rowintha, open the door.” He orders.

“Can’t,” comes the Bothan’s reply over the clatter of a Wookie slamming her fists against a door, “This is a hardened security door, only the right key card can open it.”

“So, where’s the key card?”

“Keelo was supposed to carry one, but he’s just a big pile of goo right now.”

Tam walks over the goo. He nudges it with his toe. “Kaldo, make us a door.”

The new docking gun pops out of the bottom of the Vagrant Heart and swivels over to point at the door. When the dust clears, Tam, Toth, and Rowintha walk through the hole in the wall into an entryway. At the far end of the entryway is another hardened security door. 

In unison, they turn around. Toth raises an eyebrow at Tam. Tam shrugs and shouts, “Again!”


----------



## masshysteria (Jul 9, 2009)

A second volley reveals Faynor’s living room. The trio of smugglers head straight for the kitchen where a wine rack and a number of bottles sit. Despite tossing the kitchen, there is no Chateau ’77. Never one to pass up an opportunity, Tam and Toth each grab a bottle and take long draws. Tam throws the bottle, watching it shatter against the wall, “Next room.”

Their search eventually leads them to a final security door. Despite Toth and Rowintha’s best efforts they can’t override the controls. Tam, losing patience, is about ready to shoot the controls when Toth has a brilliant idea, “The Jawa!”

A few moments later, Set is coerced out of the ship and through the house. He stands at the door, staring at it for a little while, then goes to work. Toth reaches in to assist, but is batted away by a hydrospanner to the knuckles. It doesn’t take long and the Jawa get the door to slide open.

“My master says he expects a discount on his fare.”

“Done.” Tam replies happy to be done with security doors.

The inner sanctum of Faynor’s house is decorated with artwork from a variety of species and strange artifacts from Sith torture devices to a Jedi’s lightsaber. And in one corner is a wine rack and the other cowers Faynor.

But something seems off to Tam, he hears voices. Hushed whispers coming from beneath him. Kicking back a carpet, he sees a hidden door.

“Stop, you can’t open that.” Faynor shouts.

“My Wookie says otherwise. Rowintha?” Tam replies gesturing to the door.

“That Wookie belongs in chains!”

Rowintha turns, rushing the vile looking Cerean. He evades her attempt to grab him.

“Get your hands off me, beast!” 

Rowintha, not fooled twice, grabs the slaver as Tam opens the door. What he sees shocks and amazes him. Underneath Faynor’s chambers, slaves work cutting and processing Roon spice. A mournful Wookie howl drifts up.
It’s too much for Rowintha to take. She goes into a rage and pulls on the slavers arms. Tam and Toth look away. When their stares return, the slaver is slumped in the corner, arms pulled from his sockets.

Rowintha rushes down the stairs, tearing the shackles from the slaves. Tam and Toth lead the free slaves back to the Vagrant Heart. Xule is waiting for them at the ramp.

“Oh my,” she stammers out.

“Princess! These people need—“ Tam begins.

“Send the worst of them to the infirmary.” Xule interrupts, “I’ll take care of them there. The rest will have to go to the cargo hold.”

Tam is a bit taken aback, but smiles at the Princess. He catches Toth’s eye, they  still have work to do.


----------



## masshysteria (Jul 9, 2009)

Next to the wine rack is the original crate the wine came in. Tam fills it with four bottles of Chateau ’77 and Toth starts tearing artwork off the walls. With one last look, Tam grabs the lightsaber and Toth takes some spice. They race back the YT-2000 and stow the goods.

“We’re done here, Kaldo.” Tam says slumping into the copilot chair.

Kaldo guns the engines and takes off at a near vertical trajectory. The sublight drives win the fight against gravity and the Vagrant Heart leaves atmosphere.

“We’re not out of it yet!” Kaldo says, pointing out the viewscreen.

A Victory class Star Destroyer exits the Cloak of the Sith and begins firing it’s turbolaser batteries at the asteroid field trying to create a hole for itself. From its hanger two flights of TIE fighters burst forth.

“Rowintha, Toth you better get up here.” Tam yells over the ship wide comm.

The Vagrant Heart snap rolls and races off in a perpendicular course from the incoming TIEs. Plunging into the asteroid field, daring the unshielded TIEs to pursue. The pilots of the Empire show no fear following the insane course.

“Rowintha, get those defelctor shields back up!” Tam orders, “Another direct hit from a meteor and we’ll be floating home.”

“Let’s see if they can follow this!” Kaldo puts the Vagrant Heart through a twisting loop narrowly missing three different asteroids.

Outside, one of the TIE pilots isn’t able to match the move. He slams into an asteroid, ending his career in a shower of sparks and rocks. The YT-2000 punches through the far end of the asteroid belt. The Star Destroyer moves to bring its turbolasers to bear on the transport too late.

Tam completes the calculations and Kaldo pulls the lever to engage the hyperdrive and makes the jump to lightspeed.

*End Episode II: Big Damn Heroes*


----------



## masshysteria (Jul 10, 2009)

_GM Commentary_

Each session has so far has been broken into an episode. My original idea was to make the game much more episodic, jumping around time frames and story lines like a TV show. Instead, I've adopted a tighter approach, linking each episode to the previous one.

Episode I: Scum & and Villainy got its name from a a grat Star Wars quote that later became a RPG book I'm using in the game. It was also so named because it was mean to introduce the different underworld character the players would meet and the treachery they would face.

Episode II: Big Damn Heroes comes from a Firefly quite, another source of inspiration. It was named Big Damn Heroes because the players would meet heroes of a secret rebellion and become heroes themselves through the rescue of the slaves and aiding the rebellion.

Each episode also started with an opening crawl, this is Star Wars after all! The crawls were done in Windows Movie Maker. I start with "a long time ago in a galaxy far far away..." screen capture, then the main score starts and a "Star Wars" screen capture blazes onto the screen. It zooms out while fading out and the scroll begins. Finally, the scroll finishes and a planet fades in. It zooms in, filling the screen, while the music reaches its conclusion. 

The planet is usually found via a google image search. And the scroll text is easy to edit for each session. The original movie took some time to put together, but now that I have a template, updating it takes only a couple minutes and is a great way to kick off the session.

The crawl text is included below:



> Episode I
> SCUM & VILLAINY
> 
> The EMPIRE is at the height of its power. Imperial Moffs and Governors control system upon system as the Imperial military machine grows to unimaginable strength.
> ...




Continuing with the trend of choosing interesting and themed names, episode III will be titled Fool's Fortune. I'll let you guess as to what it means for the next 10 days until we get around to playing again.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 14, 2009)

You guys need to play more often so we can get more frequent updates!

As for Fool's Fortune, could it be from Shakespeare?  He is generally considered to be the inventor of the terminology Fortune's Fool.  Both Romeo and King Lear mention being Fortune's Fool.  Otherwise, I have no idea.

How about a little GM commentary on how you have come up with the first two adventures, how much preparation went into each one.  Also, the Dark Times generally are considered to have started 19 years before the battle of Yavin and ended with the formation of the Rebel Alliance.  When in this span of time does your campaign take place?


----------



## masshysteria (Jul 14, 2009)

_GM Commentary_



Toric_Arthendain said:


> How about a little GM commentary on how you have come up with the first two adventures, how much preparation went into each one.  Also, the Dark Times generally are considered to have started 19 years before the battle of Yavin and ended with the formation of the Rebel Alliance.  When in this span of time does your campaign take place?




Good questions on good topics. I'm more than happy to share. We'll start with setting concerns.

The game takes place approximately 3-4 years before the events of A New Hope or 3 BBY for the Star Wars die-hards. However, the time frame is purposely vague. It give us some wiggle room for introducing characters and events from the Star Wars universe. 

Setting the game in the Dark Times gave me a game with the themes and enemies I was looking for. 

The Empire is at its height so I can have plenty of Stormtroopers and TIE fighters and other villains to throw around and all players are familiar with the look and feel of the Empire from the movies. This is in contrast to the Legacy or Old Republic eras where I would have to give more descriptions and histories to get that same feeling of familiarity. 

Due to the political landscape of the galaxy, it is a perfect time for smugglers and proto-rebels. These small groups of people without large supporting networks really fit the feel of a PC Party.

The one drawn back of this time is the lack of Jedi. Fortunately none of my players were set on being a Jedi. However, I did have a back up plan. If there was going to be a Jedi, I would propose this background to them: 


> You know nothing of your parents, being raised by distant relatives. All that was left to you by your father/mother was a simple set of hyperspace coordinates.
> 
> Now, a young man/woman you leave your  relatives behind taking a job as a crew member aboard the Vagrant Heart. One day you hope to convince the captain to take you to the coordinates.



The idea would be to find a lightsaber and a training manual hidden by the PC's father or mother. From that point forward, I'd allow them to start taking Jedi class levels. As an added bonus, I would play out a flash back where the parent places child PC on an escaping transport. Then Vader shows up and duels the Jedi parent with me running Vader and the player running the parent.

A final setting concern was transportation. I wanted the PC's to have their own ship, but just dropping a starship into their lap wasn't an option. So, I gave them one, but at a cost: they owe money to some bad people. This took care of two birds with one stone. They got a ship and were given a reason to smuggle goods and take dangerous jobs to make money.


----------



## masshysteria (Jul 14, 2009)

_GM Commentary_

Game prep is one of those funny things: certain aspects I hate and certain aspects I love.

I love coming up with NPC's the evoke strong feelings from the players or interesting location descriptions or fun plot lines. I'm really not a fan of writing up a bunch of stats or making sure encounters are balanced or paging through rules. But, I enjoy running a good game so I put up with the bad and really try to minimize it.

I keep all my notes and stats in Microsoft OneNote. Every computer I use on a regular basis has OneNote, so I keep the files on a flashdrive and work on any of the computers. I've adopted electronic note keeping because I'm a poor organizer of papers and I like the ability to easily edit my writing. I also find with OneNote it is easy to type in a few notes as the game is unfolding. This is the main reason I ditched TiddlyWiki for GMing purposes.

My adventures get broken into scenes. Each scene is prewritten and includes cut-aways for PC Interaction, skill checks or fights. I make sure to add in interaction breaks so I'm not just telling the players a story. But, I've found if I write good dialog the players just jump right in like a normal conversation.

Here's an example scene from Episode I: Scum & Villainy where the PC's meet Selene:


> As you head back to your ship, mulling over the bad deal and thinking up new ways to make money--taking on passengers, selling spare parts from the ship's inventory, trying to collect on a bounty--you are greeted by your loan shark Haji in an unexpected way.
> 
> He sails through the air and lands in a crumpled heap at your feet. He smiles weakly at you and says, "Heh, hi guys. I don't suppose you have that payment?"
> 
> ...



A few scenes play out almost exactly as planned, that's the benefit of knowing your players. Most I have to improvise a few lines, like I did with the above scene. And still others take off in a different direction and I have to come up with a new ending on the fly, like I had to do with the Deal with Ming. (I expected the players to fight and kill him!) But I've found if I keep my encounters/scenes focused I can take it in a new direction pretty well. 

I've also found it easier to get the players "back on the tracks" if the scenes are focused and not too long. Of course one of my GMing philosophies is some railroading is fine as long as it feels like riding a roller coaster and not a rail car.

Some scenes take awhile to write, others fly by as my fingers struggle to keep up with my brain. But I try to add a lot of flavor to these writings. It keeps the game interesting and I enjoy writing a good scene.

But, I don't really care for writing up stats. This had led me to three things: One, all my mooks and nameless NPC's are stat blocks from the books. Two, I reuse my NPCs creating colorful reoccuring characters. Three, if I don't need stats for a character, like in the case of Nakko, they don't get them or get made up on the fly.

NPC stats are also the one exception to my all electronic notes rule. It is a pain to keep bouncing between two windows or tabs to check the story and some stats, so I've started printing out the NPC stats.

I haven't really tracked how long I prepare for each session. I usually spend a few nights thinking up plot lines, cool scenes or characters, and paging through books. I then spend a few nights typing everything up.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 22, 2009)

Interesting reading on how you prepare.  Thanks for posting that.

Time for a new installment of the game!


----------



## masshysteria (Jul 23, 2009)

Toric_Arthendain said:


> Interesting reading on how you prepare.  Thanks for posting that.
> 
> Time for a new installment of the game!




No problem. Feel free to ask all the questions you want.

We play again on Sunday. So, look for the story to continue next week.


----------



## masshysteria (Jul 31, 2009)

*Episode III: Fool's Fortune*

The space around Alderaan is a flurry of activity. A Star Destroyer and its two escort frigates rest in geosynchronous orbit while shuttles ferry Imperial assets off-world.

Xule approaches the cockpit and waits permission to speak.

“Hey Xule,” Kaldo calls over his shoulder, “What’s up?”

“I have the sequence for a secure communications line with Jurasco. I’m sure he’ll want to meet again and will have an idea what to do with our passengers.”

Tam punches in the sequence and transmits to planet side. The holonet sparks to life and Jurasco’s image fills the blue glow. “You’re back. I must admit, I half expected you to run for it and try to stay out of reach of the long arm of the Empire.”

“That’s not how I operate.” Tam replies, “I made a deal and I’m going to keep it.”

“It seems you’re a man of honor. The galaxy seems far too short of those at the moment. I’m sending you the coordinates for our new hideout. I’m afraid it isn’t quite as nice as the last one, but it will do.”

This time the docking bay is in an agricultural processing center, surrounded by a number of fields. The Vagrant Heart rests between two harvesters near a large grain silo. The freed slaves mill about, grateful and excited to be free. For many of them, a core world like Alderaan is a paradise and great place to start a new life.

“The farms here are always looking for more labor.” Jurasco explains, “Of course, after we set them up with identification cards, they are free to do and go where ever they want. Unfortunately, that may take us some time to do.”

“But you are going to take care of them, right?” Tam pushes, not wanting to have to deal with a bunch of slaves.

“Yes. Of course.” Jurasco replies.

Xule frowning, interrupts, “Why is it going to take so long to get them new identification?”

“Money mostly. Moving to a new facility has left us scraping to get by.”

“If that’s the case, I can transfer funds from House Thoreen—“

“No. We can’t risk the transfer linking you to our operations. Besides, we need hard currency to do the things I’m planning.”

Tam, worried about where the conversation is going and the 20 bars of Imperial currency in his hold, starts to slowly back away. Toth catches him by the shoulder, “We need to pay Selene right? Why not sell the bars to the Princess? She can then give them to Jurasco and everyone is happy.”

Tam sees the wisdom in Bothan’s plan. He clears his throat, “Xule, can I talk to you for a moment?”

Tam leads Xule away from Jurasco and says, “What do you say to a little transaction? We’ll sell you the currency that you need to fund this operation. Twelve bars at 1200 per bar.”

Xule shakes her head in disbelief, “You’re quite the mercenary. I thought after freeing the slaves you’d be grateful to help. I’ll give you face value, no more.”

Tam swagger diminishes a little and he accepts the deal. He gets the bars and presents them to Jurasco and Xule.

“This is wonderful.” Jurasco says, “Not only will we be able to take care of our new arrivals, but I can start figuring out how to free Hull and Nali. My sources say they will be arriving in Kessel in approximately one week.”

Jurasco pauses and looks each crew member in the eye, “Tell me. You’ve done work for my organization in the past, would you care for a larger role in things to come? We could use people like you.”

The crew members exchange noncommittal glances. 

“We don’t really hold with a rebellion, if that’s what you mean.” Tam explains.

“But we’ll stay in touch. For future jobs.” Kaldo is quick to chime in.

“We really need to get going, we have business to conduct.” Tam ends the conversation.


----------



## masshysteria (Jul 31, 2009)

Once again, the crew of the Vagrant Hear finds themselves standing in the penthouse of the Alderaanian facing an Imperial Moff. This time, they aren’t bound and bruised, but still disarmed. Aids scramble about the room, scowling at the rag tag bunch that only seems to get in the way, packing up belongs, securing data, and preparing for the Imperial departure from Alderaan.

Tam nods to the Wookie and Rowintha displays the bottle of Chateau ‘77. An aid cautiously approaches to retrieve the bottle. The Wookie bears her teeth and Tam chimes in, “Not so fast, I want to see proof that our records will be erased.”

“If you would like to do this the hard way, there are 45 hidden blasters trained on you right now.”

Tam sighs, Imperial deals always seem to get worse. The aid takes the bottle from Rowintha and scurries away.

“Ah, perfect.” The Moff says, admiring the bottle of wine. “I am a man of my word. Your infiltration of the Gala and the theft of the droid will be expunged from all records you have nothing to worry about.”

The crew gets ready to leave when the Moff interjects, “There is one final point to discuss. You have lived up to your reputation. You truly do get the job done. I have uses for such dependable people. People that can bypass red tape and move through the underworld. What would you say about working in secret for me and, of course, for the glory of the Empire?”

Tam pauses, “We’ll think about it, I’ll transmit word before leaving the system.”



Back at the hanger, the crew discusses their future. 

“Do you think we can off load the art and wine here?” Tam askes.

“Unlikely. Alderaan’s major exports include art and wine.” Kaldo replies. “I think we need to go to Cloud City.”

“What can we get here to transport to Cloud City?”

“Well, Bespin is always in need of technological goods and foodstuffs.” 

“Wait,” Toth jumps in. “Foodstuffs? We’re standing in the middle of a farm.”

“I’ll go talk to someone in charge here.” Tam replies. “What about our job offers?”

“Depends what they pay.” Toth answers.

“I’m not too keen on working for the Empire.” Kaldo pitches in.

Rowintha seconds the idea with a growl; brining the Empire’s treatment of Wookies to light.

“Alright, I’ll see if I can get the front desk and leave the message with one of the Moff’s aids right before we make the jump to light speed.” Tam says ending the discussion.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 7, 2009)

Was this the end of your last session or is there more?  If there is more, lets have an update!  You guys really need to play more often so we can get more frequent updates...


----------



## masshysteria (Aug 10, 2009)

I was on vacation last week. Regular updates will be returning shortly.


----------



## masshysteria (Aug 11, 2009)

What used to be an unused portion of a Bespin construction platform, an enterprising Ugnaught turned into Cloud City’s best dive bar: The Vapor Room. Of course, the Vapor Room doesn’t show up on any authorized guide to the city and few outside the local Ugnaught population even bother with the place. But it is here Toth and Tam belly up to the bar while Kaldo and Rowintha grab a booth. They wait for their contact.

The contact is Donovan Graw, a coinsurer of many of life’s finer things and middleman between the galaxy’s upper crust and less reputable sorts. And earlier in life, an activist for Wookie rights.

“Ah, Rowintha! How long has it been? Oh, don’t answer that. Too long. Too long.” Donovan greets the Wookie warmly as he waltzes into the bar.

Tam and Toth join the group. Donovan eyes Tam and speaks to Rowintha in jest, “You still flying with that old pirate?”

Rowintha laughs and ask how Donovan’s been doing.

Donovan fills her in on the little operation he’s managed to get going in Cloud City. With the wealth of many of Cloud City’s citizens and the lack of an Imperial presence that brings in the many of the fringe elements, there’s a lot of money to be made for someone with his talents.

“Have you heard?” Donovan continues. “There’s an Ithorian in the promenade that has Dathomiri orchids. Dathomiri orchids, can you believe it? I had a chance to see one in full bloom, it was exquisite!”

Rowintha leans in with interest. She questions Donovan for the details and makes plans to visit this Ithorian.

Meanwhile, Toth stares into his beer, wondering when they can get down to business. As if to answer his silent pleas to the Force, Donovan changes his tone and says, “Ha, well, down to business. You said you have some goods someone with my connections might be able to move.”

Rowintha passes Donovan a datapad with the details of their take. Donovan’s brow creases, “Pretty impressive list. The way I see it you have two options. I can either take each item to my most likely buyers—I’ll get you a fair price—but with a laundry list like this, I say we go for the big score. I can set up an auction, invite all my ‘friends’—it will take some time—but between the generous liquor available and the competition between buyer egos, we’ll bring far more than what I’d normally get. What do you say? You aren’t in any hurry are you?”


----------



## masshysteria (Aug 11, 2009)

The promise of more credits and some time to get out of the cramped cabins of the Vagrant Heart convinces the crew of the light freighter to stick around Cloud City for a few days. Excited by the deal, Donovan Graw has set the crew up with rooms at the Trest Casino and Hotel. 

Last night was spent in luxury and leisure. Even the Vagrant Heart got pampered as Cloud City techs resupplied the ship and installed new Hoersch-Kessel Dominator-Class combat thrusters and—thanks to an under the table deal—a couple smuggler’s compartments. But today, the crew and their passengers, split up to experience the sights and sounds of Cloud City, each crew member with one Imperial bar in possession to spend.



Bothans seem to have a natural knack for tracking down the specific information they seek and Toth is no exception. It is still morning when, with Set in tow, he finds a Zabrak gun dealer in the lower reaches of Cloud City. The dealer greets Toth as he walks in and locks the security gate behind him. In a place like this, the dealer only allows one buyer in at a time. Set impatiently waits outside.

“Ah you wield a scoped E-5 blaster carbine, I can tell you have taste. Good, good, I like that.” The dealer begins, “Perhaps you want a customer trigger or overcharging bolt? Maybe I should remove the stun setting for you, yes?”



Rowintha’s search hasn’t been going nearly as well. Most of the citizens and tourists shopping in the promenade try to find something else to distract themselves when the Wookie approaches to ask directions.

But the Cloud City promenade is a sight to behold and not a bad place to get lost for a day. It creates a whole new category for open air markets. Perched above the main platform, one almost walks through the clouds. The winds of Bespin bring a cool breeze and carry the shouts of merchants hawking their wares.

Finally, following Donovan’s lead, she finds an odd looking greenhouse. Inside, an Ithorian stoops over a number of plants hard at work. He doesn’t seem to notice Rowintha until she gives a friendly growl.

“Oh, a customer, delightful! Welcome to my shop. My name is Jooma. Is there anything in particular you are looking for?”

Rowintha mentions the Dathomiri orchids and says she might be interested in seeing what else Jooma has.



The speeders at the rental shop seem to fall into the practical mid-size role with a few larger heavier-duty haulers, but there is one gem on the lot: an older, but well maintained Koro-2 Exodrive. The young Ithochi at the counter is reluctant to hand the command codes over to Kaldo, but he can’t say no to a paying customer.

Kaldo relaxes in the cockpit as he cruises up and out of the city. He puts the Koro-2 through a few maneuvers, testing out the controls. As he does so, a modified T-16 skyhopper pulls up beside him. He hears the pilot throttle the engines up and down making a menacing growl. Kaldo smiles and flashes his bar of currency at the other pilot. The T-16 pilot returns the gesture. With the stakes set, Kaldo looks out the viewscreen and can infer the course: one side of Cloud City to the other, straight through down town.

Kaldo punches it, but the other pilot is faster and knows the course. The two airspeeders burn past midtown traffic as a Cloud Car circles around on patrol. Now, playing catch up to the T-16, Kaldo has the Wing Guard on his tail. He pushes the Koro-2 harder and dives after the T-16 into a construction zone. Both craft dive into huge ventilation shafts, losing the Wing Guard. The two airspeeders emerge from the shafts neck and neck, the city limits just in sight. Kaldo grips the controls, preparing to push the engines past redline, when a cargo shuttle begins landing procedures directly in his path. He pulls up hard. Out of the corner of his eye, he sees the T-16 do the same. But the pilot wasn’t quite as quick and had to adopt a steeper climb. It was all the advantage Kaldo needs and he punches it toward the finish line.



The brightly patterned floor of the Trest Casino forces Tam’s eyes up to where the action is. He passes the betting machines and climbs the stairs to the second floor. Here is a true gamblers paradise. Sabacc tables stretch from wall to wall, open for players at all hours of the day.

Tam takes a seat at an empty table and is joined shortly after by another human male.

“You look familiar,” The new comer says as the Chadra-Fan dealer passes out the cards, “Do I know you from somewhere?”

“Nope.” Tam says curtly and goes back to studying his hand.

“Well, the name’s Larno. And if I allow myself one vice in this galaxy, it is sabacc. I love the pure head to head play.”

Tam relaxes a little and says, “Tam Voren.” 

“Nice to meet you. Shall we play?”

Lady luck seems to have abandoned Tam and he loses three consecutive hands to Larno. Disgusted, Tam gets up to leave.

“I’ve enjoyed our game, Tam, but perhaps I can get you to play another hand by raising the stakes?”

Tam halts and waits for the offer.

Larno tosses a small holodisk on the table, an image of Xule appears. She doesn’t seem to know someone is filming her as she walks from one boutique to the next, window shopping. “The bet: one life for another. You win and I call my men off the princess and we all part ways like this never really happened. You lose and you surrender and come with me so I can claim the bounty on your head. You don’t play and, well, I don’t think I need to go into the details.”


----------



## masshysteria (Aug 18, 2009)

“A bounty?” Tam shouts. Some of the other patrons look his way and then return to their cards.

“Yes. It’s posted at every bounty hunters guild from here to Nar Shadaa. And it is one I intend to collect.” Larno replies. He motions for Tam to sit back down.

Reluctantly Tam sits back down. He hopes for the hand of his life.

If there is some almighty energy in the universe that connects all living things, for once it didn’t let Tam down. Tam took his cards and smiled to himself, Pure Sabacc. He watched Larno discard and look over his new hand. 

The game was over now. 

With a flourish Tam lays down his hand. Larno grimaces and accepts defeat, “Win some and lose some I guess, that they way the game is played.” Then into his comm link, “Back off the princess. Repeat. Back off the princess.”

“Good.” Tam replies, “Now, leave before I get angry.”



The galaxy’s largest block of carbonite stands in the galaxy’s largest carbonite chamber. Set seems mesmerized by it. The sign nearby says it was built to showcase carbonite freezing technology for the 234th Galaxy’s Fair. Toth is just glad it is cold enough in there so he can eat his Tautaun Treat without it melting, dripping down the stick, and getting his hands all sticky.

A group of Neimoidian tourist approach Toth, “Will you take our holovid?”

Reluctantly Toth agrees. He uses the recorder to a get a nice holo of the whole family standing in front of the carbonite slab. The father thanks Toth over and over again as he loops the recorder’s strap around his neck. With the family gone, Toth and Set are once again alone in the chamber. Toth finishes his frozen desert and is about to drag Set out of the room, when a group of droids walk into the chamber.

One of the droids approaches Toth, “Are you the Bothan and Jawa that operate a YT-2000 light freighter?”

“No.” Toth lies and swings his blaster around, the new under barrel grenade launch dully shining in the carbonite freezing chamber’s red glow.

Toth watches the lone droid walk back to the others. They confer for a moment and then in precise unison reach around to their backs, pulling out blasters, and level them at the two smugglers.

“Time to go, Set.” Toth yells between a burst of blaster fire. One of the droids drops to the ground a smoking heap.

“Oh dear! My master says something is approaching from behind.” Come the voice of a threepio droid.

Toth turns and watches as the Jawa tosses an ion grenade at the approaching crab droid. Distracted, he feels the heat of a blaster bolt crossing too close to his face. He lays down another barrage, dropping another droid. One more to go, as long as Set took care of that crab droid. 

From behind him, Toth hears a cry of pain and the thump of a body hitting the floor. The Bothan finishes off the last droid guarding the exit and turns to see the crab droid poised over the body of Set. He blasts the crab droid at point blank range and pulls the Jawa up and throws him over his shoulder. The crab droid replies by lunging forward. Toth dodges to the side and makes a run for the exit. He slams the door close button behind him and sends a blaster bolt through the controls just to make sure.


----------



## masshysteria (Aug 19, 2009)

_GM Commentary_

The normal rules for gambling in Saga Edition just include a wisdom check. That seemed pretty anti-climatic for the situation I wanted to put Tam in. So, I wrote up my own.



> SABACC RULES
> CLOUD CITY CASINO HEAD TO HEAD VARIANT
> 
> ANTE
> ...



The rules work a bit like five card draw and worked fairly well. Unfortunately for Tam's player, he lost the first three hands he played, but won big when it counted.


----------



## masshysteria (Sep 9, 2009)

FYI: I'm not letting this story hour die. Life, work, etc has just eaten up all my writing time. But it looks like I'm past the worst of it and hope to begin regular updates in a couple weeks.


----------



## masshysteria (Oct 5, 2009)

Jooma the Ithorian delicately packs Rowintha’s purchases into a crate. “Now remember, the Dathomiri orchid likes a humid environment, I recommend using a—“

He’s cut short as two Gamorean’s blunder into the shop. One knocks over a table spilling soil to the floor.

“Ah, excuse me gentlemen, but is there something I can help you with?” Jooma attempts.

Rowintha’s Garmorean may be rusty but if she was paying attention, she would have made out the words “Wookie” and “bounty”. But as it was, she was drawn to the Ryyk blade one of the Gamoreans was wielding. That can only mean one thing, slavers.

Rowintha shrugs her force pike of her shoulder catching it in one hand. She lets out a howl and charges the Gamorean with the Ryyk blade. He catches the crackling spear tip and deflects it harmlessly to the side. The other Gamorean throws aside a table to the side and moves to flank the Wookie. 

Rowintha turns to take care of the new threat when she feels a sharp pain ripple through her shoulders and down her spine. Then there is nothing.



Kaldo’s flying antics have paid off, a female Duros clings to his arm as they walk back toward the Vagrant Heart. She just has to see the ship.

Kaldo’s heart skips a beat when he enters the hangar bay. An Arcona and Whiphid are looking up and down the ship, a strange device in hand. Kaldo pushes his companion down into the dirt behind a few crates. She looks upset and is about to protest when Kaldo puts his finger to his lips, peers over the crate, and draws his blaster.

Straining, he can barely make out their conversation.

"Are you sure this is it?" Grumbles the Whiphid.

"It matches the description." The Arcona replies.

"Well, let's get on with it then."  The Whiphid starts to approach the ship and turns and looks at his companion. "I thought you said this was it. Why are you waiting?"

"I said it matches the description, I didn't say this was it." The Arcona corrects.

"So what's the plan?"

"I'll put a boot lock on one of the landing gears, if it is them, they'll be stuck here. If it isn't, I'll hit the remote disengage and the proprietor of this fine vessel is none the wiser."

"Can't I just wait by the door and bash 'em on the head, Vulk?"

"See this is why I do the thinking, Thid."

The two begin walking toward the Vagrant Heart. Kaldo waits until they are under the YT-2000 and then whispers to his companion, “Stay here.” 

He takes a deep breath and then silently sprints across the bay into the Vagrant Heart. His feet don’t stop moving until he’s in the cockpit. He slaps the docking gun controls and swivels the cannon around to point at the two intruders.

“I think you boys need to be taking that off my ship” Kaldo says into the intercom, “before my finger gets too itchy.”

The Arcona slowly puts his hands up, “Ah, Thid. Take the boot lock of this fine man’s ship.”

The Whiphid removes the lock and holds it out so it is clearly visible.

“See, it’s gone now.” The Arcona says, “We’ll just be slowly backing away.”

Kaldo grins to himself as he keeps the cannon trained on them until they leave the docking bay. He then saunters over to the landing ramp and calls out to his female friend, “I live a dangerous life, you know. You still wanna get mixed up with me?” She seems to blush and then runs her hand suggestively across Kaldo's chest as she enters the ship.


----------



## masshysteria (Oct 5, 2009)

The door to Kaldo’s cabin jerks open just as he is about regal his companion with another tale of evading Imperial ships. In its frame looms an angry Wookie and scowling Human.

“Um, company.” Kaldo responds.

Rowintha lets out a low growl while holding a med pack to her shoulder. Tam grabs a pile of clothes and flings it at Kaldo’s company. “Out.”

“Crew meeting. Right now.” Tam growls, “And put some pants on.”

Kaldo wanders out to the common area wondering why everyone is in such a bad mood when he sees Toth pointing a blaster at a bound Gamorean.

“He’s not lying.” Begins the Bothan, “There’s a bounty on all our heads. A big one too. He doesn’t know how it got there, but I think I know who can tell us.”

“Nakko.” Tam replies. 



The familiar image of Nakko sparks to life on the holovid. "I've been trying to reach you for days, what are you doing on Cloud City? Forget it. Forget it. I have something important to tell you, kid. Remember that bounty hunter names Modok you asked me to look into for you. Well, he's nobody special, but what I found in the mean time is! There's a bounty on your heads.”

“Yeah, I know.” Tam replies, “What do you know about it?”

“It’s a small fortune for the whole crew and a Jawa." Nakko scowls, "When'd you start runn' with a Jawa, kid? Anyway, anyway, take a look."

The holodisplay changes and the image is replaced with short holovid clips taken from a security camera: A duros looking out the view screen of a YT-2000, a smoking building in the background. A human shouting into a camera while a Wookie bashes against a door. A Bothan with a smoking blaster wound next to a speederbike. A Jawa breaking open a security door and then posing triumphantly.

“Faynor.” Tam says.

"Looks like Faynor had some sort of dead man's switch that just went active.” Nakko explains, “Your profiles are plastered at bounty hunter guilds all over the galaxy. At 50 grand there's going to be a lot of people gunning for you. Well, it was nice working with you, kid. You're in Cloud City, at least you can have some fun before your number comes up."

“Wait a second.” Tam says, “Can’t you get this removed?”

"Last I checked, the only way to get a bounty like this off your head is to have someone collect on it."  Nakko ends the transmission.

Tam slumps back in his chair thinking about how to free himself from this death sentence, when Xule enters. She carries a number of shopping bags and is in good spirits. "Hello everyone, I thought I’d fine you here. I had the most wonderful day. Did everyone have fun in Cloud City? We should visit here more often."


----------



## masshysteria (Oct 13, 2009)

“The Gamorean’s been stowed in an empty hold.” Toth says, returning to the common area. “And I got this.” 

The Bothan tosses a bounty hunter license on the table and a sly grin appears on his face, “Anyone else thinking what I’m thinking?”

“Yeah” says Kaldo, “If we take off now, we should be able to shake most of the bounty hunters. If we bounce between the mid rim and outer rim—“

“What?” Interrupts Toth, “No. I mean we collect on our own bounty.”

“Yeah, that’s what I meant.” Kaldo sheepishly replies.

“And how do you propose we do that?” Tam cuts in.

“We get a good slicer to change the ID on the Gamorean’s license.” The Bothan explains, “We fake our capture and get someone we trust to collect. And last time I checked, there’s someone in this room we can trust and isn’t on Faynor’s recording.” 

Once again, all eyes are on Xule.



Tam takes a look at Xule and grabs a blast helmet from the shelf and places it on her head.

“But with the blast shield down—“ Xule whines.

“Oh, sorry. There ya go.” Tam flips the shield back. 

Standing there with a blast helmet and vest, two heavy blasters strapped to her hips: Tam’s and Kaldo’s, and Toth’s modified carbine slung across her back, in the right circles, Xule could pass as bounty hunter. He compares the image to the one on the sliced license and has to admit it’s pretty good. This may just work.



“There’s no way this is going to work.” Kaldo mumbles as the crew hands over the last remaining bars of currency to a group of Ugnaughts. The Ugnaughts quickly go to work powering up the carbon freezing chamber. Kaldo watches one adjust a regulator valve. The Ugnaught turns it one way, turns is back the other way, scratches his head, turns it back the other way again, shrugs, and then walks off.

A few moments later, the crew of the Vagrant Heart and one Jawa are frozen in blocks of carbonite. Xule dons her helmet and goes to collect on the bounty.


----------



## nwjavahead (Dec 8, 2009)

*Pop'n in*

Been lurking, just figured I would pop and say thanks, really enjoying the SH, though it seems to have slowed...

Nwjavahead 
aka djordje


----------



## masshysteria (Dec 9, 2009)

Gah! I totally left this story hour hanging.

Sorry, grad school started and work has been a little insane. I'm sure my company isn't the only one out there asking its employees to do more with less. Anyway in one more week grad class will wrap up for the semester and I'll have some vacation time around the holidays, I'll hash out the rest of the story then. 

Fortunately, I still have my notes. Some of the characterization and quotes maybe off, but I should be able to capture the spirit of the game.


----------



## masshysteria (Dec 22, 2009)

Tam coughs again and shivers, "I can't see."

A synthesized voice responds, "You have hibernation sickness. You need to rest."

Tam, laying in bed, reaches a hand up in the direction of the voice, he feels a hand take his and a hears helmet fall to the ground. Xule's voice greets him, "It's me, Tam. You're back in your hotel room."

"I think my eyes are getting better. Instead of one big dark blur, I see a green blur. But, I'm still cold." Tam inches over in the bed, "Maybe you could warm me up?"

Tam feels a blanket land on his head. A synthesized voice says, "I'll see you tomorrow, Captain."


Once again, the crew of the Vagrant Heart waits in the Vapor Room. And once again, Donovan Graw waltzes in like he owns the place. 

"Ah, Rowintha! You're going to love me!" Donovan announces. He plops down at the booth where the crew has gathered, eyeing a suspiciously pale Tam, before returning to the story. "There was a bidding war between Baron Administrator Rayon and the mini guild representative over a certain piece of Caamasi art. Why anyone would want to own that, who knows? But after my cut--don't worry, I gave you my best rate--and expenses you total comes to 48000 credits. And that's a number I think we can all drink to!"

*End Episode III: Fool's Fortune*


----------



## masshysteria (Dec 22, 2009)

_GM Commentary_

And so ends episode 3 of 5. In this episode, I tried to give each player a chance to star in a scene, unfortunately, they didn't really turn into the stars. The encounters were supposed to be tough but they were supposed to come out the victors. In the end Kaldo was the only real successful character. Tam lost money, Rowintha nearly died, and Toth barely escaped with Set. It worked out, but I also realized my players really don't like losing. 

I'm also finally done with grad school for the semester. Between working full time and taking classes, I didn't really have any creative energies to work on the story hour. But, I've been able to relax and re-energize and hope to finish the write up in the next week and a half.

Fortunately, I still have all my game notes so recreating the sessions shouldn't be too difficult. And as always feel free to post questions and comments.


----------



## masshysteria (Dec 22, 2009)

*Episode IV: The Last Drop*

In the middle of Selene's office rests a closed black box on a low table. The box is less than a quarter meter tall or deep and less than half a meter wide. It doesn't have any distinguishing marks, finished in a perfect matte black, but Kaldo can't keep from staring at it. He finds himself oddly attracted to it and repulsed by it at the same time. It's only Selene's voice that snaps he back to attention.

"You will take the cargo to Indupar." Selene says matter of factly. "Outside the city of Dagoska is an abandoned B'omarr monastery. There you will make the drop to a Black Sun agent, a Bith, named Sandin."

"And then no more favors, right? We're done?" Tam asks in manner that's not quite like asking.

"Yes. You're debt to Black Sun will be paid in full." Selene replies.

"Good." Tam answers. "Rowintha, grab the box. Let's get this over with."

The Wookie grabs hauls the box up and Toth moves to open the door. 

"And one last thing," Selene interjects, "My spies tell me that there are others interested in the contents of the box. So try to be careful, I'd hate for you to get hurt."



Back in the Vagrant Heart, Rowintha growls a low moan. 

"I don't like it much either." Tam replies, "Stow it in the smuggling compartment, I don't think we want anyone finding this thing. Kaldo, how much longer 'til blast off?"

"Just waiting for the order." The Duros pilot replies.

"Then let's make star lines." Tam says slouching into the copilot seat. 

As the YT-2000 lifts off from Raxus IV, a Firespray class patrol ship shows up on the scopes. Its weapons are powered down, but it seems to be following the Vagrant Heart's exit vector.

"What's going on?" Toth pops his head into the cockpit, "Need me on the guns?"

"Might not be a bad idea," replies Tam, "But don't shoot until I give the word."

Toth hurries down the corridor to take up his position.

"Kaldo, change of plans." Tam says, "What's the hyperdrive rating on one of those?"

Kaldo thinks for a moment, "Class 3. Stock."

"So, we're faster. Time to loose them in hyperspace. I've got new nav coordinates."

Kaldo pushes the lever forward and hyperspace bursts into view.



The Vagrant Heart floats in the middle of an unoccupied sector of space. Tam immediately begins plotting a new course to another empty sector. 

"OK, done." Tam says, "Punch it."

Kaldo once again pushes the lever and the Vagrant Heart enters hyperspace.

"One more bounce and we'll head to Indupar."



The mottled sky of hyperspace blurs away leaving star lines that transform back into points. The green gray planet of Indupar fills the YT-2000 viewscreen. Kaldo adjusts the approach vector and begins  the decent. 

The lighting and weather patterns in the upper atmosphere make the approach to Dagoska difficult. Rain splashes against the viewscreen and lightning flashes brightly between clouds, sometimes arcing down toward the ground. Kaldo wrestles with the controls trying to keep the Vagrant Heart stable. A blinding flash fills the cockpit and sparks fly from the control panels.

"We've been hit!" Announces Tam.

"It's not my fault!" Kaldo wines.

Rowintha rushes off to make repairs and Kaldo struggles to put the Vagrant Heart down in one piece.



If there's one all-powerful force controlling everything, it was with Kaldo that moment as he put the transport down in a commercial port. He breathes a sign of relief before meeting the others to inspect the damage.

At the foot of the ramp stands an old tech in grease stained overalls. He runs a hand over the stubble on his chin and whistles through his teeth, "Woowee. That a real deal CEC YT-2000 you go there? Surprised you folks would risk brin' her in through the storms, looks like she took a shot."

"Yeah, well..." Kaldo begins sheepishly.

"We have business here." Tam explains. "You think you can refuel her while my Wookie here works on patching her up?"

"Sure," says the tech, "but, I hope you got a speeder in that hold. Them storms are gonna get worse, then there ain't no flying." A light rain begins as if to emphasize the tech's prediction.

"I don't suppose you know where I can get one?" Tam asks.

The tech takes his time thinking over the questions, scratching at his chin and sucking at his teeth all the while standing in the middle of the rain as if it is the most natural thing in the world to do. "Well, my cousin's ma's brother has a boy that runs a speeder shop. He's got all sorts of stuff there. If I was you, I'd go talk to him."

"Wait, isn't that his cousin?" Toth mumbles.

"Um, sounds good. Can you give us directions?" Tam asks.


----------



## nwjavahead (Jan 15, 2010)

Just poking around, giving encouragement!  Look forward to more!


----------



## masshysteria (Nov 2, 2010)

The city of Dagoska was once a booming manufacturing center during the Clone Wars. Now, most of the factories are silent, leaving the city a shell of its once former self. But textile manufacturing continues and those lucky enough to have jobs move their families from the barrens and toward the center of the city.

The Dagoska Speederworks is somewhere between the barrens and the city center. The rain comes harder and harder as Tam, Toth, and Kaldo walk through the nearly empty streets. Toth ripples his fur for the fourth time sending a spray of drops out and flying into Kaldo. The Duros picks up the pace and hunches his shoulders even farther against the rain.

"There!" Announces Tam.

The glow of the light spilling forth from the speeder shop's open garage door beckons. The three scurry across the road and shake the raindrops from them as they stand in the open garage bay.

"Didn't expect to see many folk out on an evening like this." Says a tech in stained coveralls, "Let me guess, you need a tow?"

"Actually, we're looking to buy." Tam fills in.

"Well then, you should take a look at this H-36 I just fixed up." The mechanic/salesman begins, "Good family landspeeder, even has fold down seats."

While Tam tries to explain fold down seats aren't a priority, Kaldo wonders off, walking through the warehouse sized garage. There in the back, partially covered by a drop cloth, still with the original grenade launcher mount sits the perfect smuggler's ride.

"How much for this one?" Calls out Kaldo.



"Alright, alright, we'll turn the Rodian gangsta rap off." Tam relents to the Wookie's  growl. "I like my arms just where they are."

The cabin of the Arrow-23 landspeeder is quite once again. Toth swivels around in the turret pointing the grenade launcher behind them. "Do you guys hear something?"

A Z-95 Headhunter drops out of the storm clouds and makes a strafing run on the speeder. The comm squawks to life, "This is the bounty hunter Modok. Surrender or the next salvo will be on target."

"Not this guy again." Tam sighs.

Without orders, Kaldo redlines the speeder. Toth swings the grenade launcher around returns fire. The grenade explodes against the Z-95's shields. The Z-95 swings around and lines up for another shot, Kaldo banks hard and Toth fires again. This time the shields give and the sparks fly from one of the engines.

Tam can't resist, he punches the comms, "Take that, Modok!"

A concussion missile rocks that landspeeder as the Z-95 climbs skyward after the bombing run.

"I don't think we can take another one of those," Kaldo says.

"Can't anything go in our favor?" Tam pleads.

As if in answer, the storm clouds illuminate the landscape with lighting. A brilliant arc reaches out and strikes the pursuing Headhunter. It shudders and then explodes into a ball of fire.

The Vagrant Hearts let loose a cheer at their change of luck.



The B'omarr monastery sits in solitary watch over the surrounding flats. A battered speeder waits outside.

"Speeder's empty." Toth reports.

"Looks like our contact must inside." Kaldo says as he opens the monastery door.

Escaping the rain, the crew of the Vagrant Heart step into the dimly lit foyer.  In the shadows, spider-like droid with jars for abdomens scurry away from the intruders.

"This way." Kaldo says, blaster drawn, "There's some footsteps in the dust."



A Bith stands, hands clasped behind his back watching the growing storm out a window. He spins on his heal, drawing a blaster and pointing it at the four intruders staring at him.

"Sorry," he says, holstering his weapon, "I didn't know if you'd make it, considering the weather."

"I don't leave jobs undone." Tam coolly replies.

"Yes," agrees the Bith, "your reputation precedes you. You probably already guessed it, but you may call me Sandin. You have the package?"

Rowintha gives a growl and presents the strange black box.

"Excellent. Let's get that loaded into my speeder and your debt to Black Sun will be paid."



"I have a bad feeling about this." Toth bemoans.

The full armament of the AT-ST is leveled at the crew and Black Sun operative.

"Did you set us up?" Tam demands as he presses his blaster to Sandin's chest.

"Never! I would never. I mean, we knew someone else was interested in the package, but there was no indication that it was the Empire." The Bith frantically explains.

Tam's attention is refocused on the Imperial threat as the semi-circle of stormtroopers is broken to allow a woman through. She eyes the black box like a wampa at a tauntaun.

"Hand over the box." She menaces.

"Never!" Shout Tam and Sandin in unison.

With a snap-hiss a red beam of a lightsaber jumps to life in the  woman's hand. Toth launches a grenade, knocking the AT-ST off target. Tam shoot dropping a stormtrooper. Rowintha roars, still carrying the box. Kaldo slips into the landspeeder amid the chaos.

"Come on, come on, come on." Kaldo says as he works the starter.

Sandin gets tagged and ducks behind his speeder.

"Everyone into the speeder. We need to get outta here!" Tam shouts.

"Wait," Toth says "The box!"

He takes one end, Rowintha the other, and they heave it into the Bith speeder.

Tam lays down cover as they all dive back into the speeder. Kaldo punches it as blaster bolts bounce off the armored hull of the Arrow-23. Tam reaches to close the door and catches the Bith's eye as they race away. "Debt paid!"

*End Episode IV: The Last Drop*


----------



## masshysteria (Nov 2, 2010)

_GM Commentary_

I am going to finish this story hour... eventually. Actually, I'd like to revisit this campaign and I figured a write up of past events would be a great way to kick off a new campaign. Fortunately, I still have all my GM notes, so I'm able to recreate the events fairly accurately. I'm not exactly sure how much of the Dark Sider the players were really able to experience, but I do keenly remember then taking stock of the situation and deciding to finish the job and run. Finishing the job was quite important to them, because it meant that they had paid back Selene in full and owned their ship out-right.


Episode IV was probably the weakest of the campaign. We played on a Friday night, which meant less time to play and silly players since everyone was still unwinding from a week of work. This is probably why the session feels a little rushed and where the Rodian gangsta rap comes from.

I didn't do a great job balancing the encounters, but it was also my first time trying out vehicle combat.

Now to start writing up the fifth and final episode.


----------



## masshysteria (Nov 2, 2010)

_GM Commentary_

The opening crawl for episode III


> Episode III
> FOOL'S FORTUNE
> 
> After defeating the vile slaver, FAYNOR, and outrunning an Imperial Star Destroyer the crew of the Vagrant Heart once again race across the galaxy to the core world of Alderaan.
> ...




The idea of working for a bad guy and getting something his daughter's wedding come from the David Benioff novel City of Thieves. In it two boys are forced by a Soviet commander to sneak out of Leningrad, during the siege, to find twelve egg's for his daughter's birthday cake.


The opening crawl for episode IV



> Episode IV
> THE LAST DROP
> 
> Out witting bounty hunters in Cloud City, the crew of the Vagrant Heart scored big. In a clever plan, the crew was able to collect on their own bounty. And along with the sale of Faynor's art, they were able to use the money to pay off Selene and upgrade the ship.
> ...




After having a large ensemble of NPC's to interact and tote along, I wanted to give the player a break. I wanted it to be them, on their own, making one last run for freedom. I had originally planned to leave Set behind, for good, in Cloud City, but some comments regarding what a fun character he was to have around made me decide he should show up in episode 5.


----------



## masshysteria (Nov 3, 2010)

*Episode V: The Kessel Run*

The humidity of the jungle planet seeps past the ancient stone walls of the meeting, sticking Kaldo's skin to his chair. Jusrasco said the place used to be some sort of temple, but whoever lieved here apparently never heard of environmental filters. Kaldo shifts again in his chair trying to get comfortable as the holo image of Nakko snorts for the fifth time at the princess' plan.

She's been working on it for weeks and it is sound, but Nakko's right. It all hinges on getting on the planet undiscovered. Anywhere else and this wouldn't be a problem, but when talking about an Imperial prison planet with virtually no traffic to hide in, it's a different story.

The argument is the same one that's been going on for the last hour. Toth couldn't help but notice Set had already left the table and is slowly pulling apart an ancient terminal. Why the Jawa has left the comfort of Cloud City to go on little more than a suicide mission is beyond Toth, but the Jawa always did seem a little odd.

Having heard the arguments already, Jurasco clears his throat and waits for silence before beginning.

"Let me remind everyone we are all here for the same reason, to rescue Hull and Nali and escape in on piece. Let's start again from the beginning. Princess Xule, if you will please, Kessel security."

"Of course," says the Falleen princess as she stands and runs her hands over her dress. "The spice mines are located on the planet Kessel, in the Kessel system, in the Outer Rim territories near Hutt Space. The planet is orbited by a single moon, the Garrison Moon. It is so called, because this moon houses an Imperial garrison and administrative staff below the surface; approximately 700 people. If that isn't bad enough, the Empire keeps a massive relay of communications satellites in orbit to maintain control over the prison, to permit passage through the system, and to coordinate ship landings--"

"Huh, ship landings." Interrupts Nakko, "That's if you get past the Maw, kid."

"Yes, the Maw, a cluster of black holes surrounding the Kessel system. The fodder of smuggler's tales. I'm sure our friend, Nakko, can enlighten us on the subject... later." The way she says friend indicates anything but. Tam can't help but smile, Nakko still has his magic. "As I was saying, the communications satellites are vital to the Empire's operation on Kessel and as such are guarded by one Victory-class Star Destroyer, two Acclamator-class Star Destroyers, two Imperial customs corvettes, and multiple squadrons of TIE fighters, interceptors, and bombers. A formidable force and why I recommend a covert entry."

Her gaze hardens as she looks at Nakko and then returns to her serene pose. "The prison installation itself is planet side on Kessel. Only a small complement of Stormtroopers and administrative staff are present planet side. Every seven standard cycles, the Imperial forces are rotated back to the Garrison Moon with a new force to relieve them. Order, and I use that term loosely, in the mines is kept through inmate overseers. These are usually Imperial collaborators given authority in exchange for preferential treatment and absolute loyalty. It may be necessary to extract the information from these overseers to determine the location of Hull and Nali as normal prison conditions are not maintained in the mines."

"Thank you, Xule." Jurasco says, "Now, Nakko, I believe you had some light to shed on the entry and exit from Kessel."

"That's right." Nakko replies, "Everyone here has probably heard of the Kessel Run. The most dangerous and profitable run a smuggler can make. Moving pure glitterstim from Kessel into Hutt Space while walking a tight rope between black holes and Imperial patrols. Too close to the Imps and you'll be boarded or shot out of the sky. Too close to the Maw and you cease to exist. Not the way anyone wants to go, eh, kid?"

Rowintha groans and Nakko moves on.

"Now the problem with your highness' plan," Nakko gives a vile smile at Xule, "is that nobody gets into Kessel without clearance or someone looking the other way. Now the Hutts have gotten getting Kessel operators to look the other way while a ship lands, fills up with spice, and blasts off down to a science. You want on to Kessel, kid? Go talk to a Hutt, is my suggestion. They'll get you into the mines. From there, buying the time to track down these two prisoners will be up to you. Of course, the Hutts can only buy you so much time, so be quick or you're going to make a hot escape."

"Thank you, Nakko." Jurasco says, "Of course getting planet side isn't our only problem, but I believe I also have a solution to one problem.

"No prisoner has escaped from Kessel and the Imperials will go to great lengths to keep it that way. As such, if you are discovered at any point during the infiltration or extraction, Imperial operating procedure is to call for help while trying to deal with the intruders internally. However, due to bureaucratic inefficiencies, all communications traffic from Kessel is routed through a single holonet relay. Remove this relay and Kessel is effectively mute.

"My engineers have modified a Y-wing to deliver a payload of proton torpedoes to knock out the relay, but for the Y-wing be successful a diversionary attack must be staged. We can modified the Vagrant Heart's ship identifier to read as Null Drive, a ship of a known slicer group with a modus operandi for hijacking holonet relays. The Imperials will attack the ship and attempt to destroy or drive it off. The Vagrant Heart, or Null Drive, must stay in combat until the Y-wing can come out of hyperspace, make the attack run on the relay, and escape. Suffice to say, any losses the Imperials suffer beyond the relay will only aid your cause in keeping the relay off line and Imperial reinforcements from materializing.

"So, I believe that's all the information we have. Since you and your crew will be putting their lives on the line, I'll let you determine the final plan." Jurasco finishes.

The room remains silent as all eye are on Captain Voren. A smile lights up Tam's face, "Who's up for paying our old buddy, Ming, a visit?"


----------



## masshysteria (Nov 4, 2010)

The Vagrant Heart drops out of hyperspace into the Ellium system. A red giant burns brightly in the viewscreen. Sensors indicate a small planet on a close orbit and farther out, beyond the heat and radiation is a small starport. Giant shield ships ferry smaller cargo ships and freighters into the shadow of the planet, protecting them from the burn of the star.

Tam punches a button on the comms port and transmits ID codes to port control.

A controller reviews the codes and says. "Welcome back to the Tow, Vagrant Heart. Bertha currently in the dry docks, so I'm gonna have to have you link up with Fancy Flyin'. Enjoy the ride in."

Kaldo pulls the Vagrant Heart into the a parallel vector with the shield ship. Scanning the other ships being brought in only show large slow cargo haulers, Kaldo sighs, a bit disappointed there won't be any competition to be first planet side. Meanwhile, Tam patches into the Fancy Flyin' to connect to the planetary holonet and contacts the Hutt.

The eerie image of the bald man with the cybernetic implant ghosts to life.

"I need to arraign a meeting with Ming." Tam begins, "Tell him it's an old friend."



Toth reports back to the rest of the crew waiting in their Arrow-23 in a nearby alleyway, "He's picked a thoroughfare between a junk dealer and a cantina. Lots of foot traffic in the area and very public."

"He's not looking for a fight." Tam infers.

Rowintha lets out a low growl.

"I know, I know." Tam replies. "Let's get in position before Ming arrives."



Tam looks over his shoulder at the parked Arrow-23. Once again, he's standing out in the open with his Wookie pal waiting for the arrival of the Hutt. He can see Kaldo nervously at the controls waiting to kick the landspeeder into high gear at the slightest sign of trouble. Toth coolly man's the turret. Tam has the utmost confidence his gunner and long time partner. Now, he's just got to get them passage to Kessel.

At the appointed time, three speeders arrive. Out of two scramble an even greater number of bodyguards than last time. Out of the third slithers Ming. Tam starts to close the game, hands casually at his sides, with Rowintha in tow.

"Hah, no surprises this time human." The Hutt bellows, "I heard what you did to Faynor and I'm not about to join him."

Rowintha growls.

"Not scared, careful." Ming continues, "Too many witnesses here. Of course, I'm a little surprised to see you alive, I thought someone collected on Faynor's bounty."

"Interesting story, that." Tam replies. "But, I didn't come to trade stories. I thought you might be interested in moving some Kessel spice."

"Kessel spice?" The Hutt comes a bit closer and lowers his voice. "I'm always looking for a good spice runner. Of course it will cost you: ten thousand, no negotiations."

"Ten seems a bit much, Ming."

"You think I pay for the bribes myself? Hah. But if you can't cover the cost, I offer loans at a more than generous rate."

Tam rolls his eyes, not wanting another shady loan, but having no other choice, "Fine, I can give you five and I'll need a loan for five."

The Hutt gives a greedy smile, "I like you Captain Voren. We have a deal."


----------



## masshysteria (Nov 4, 2010)

_GM Commentary_

The players were fairly apprehensive about taking out another loan, but they agreed without too much trouble. It really boiled down to needing the money, knowing it was a tiny amount compared to what they had owed and what they've been pulling in, and the spice they'd be hauling would be worth far more than the loan amount.

Throughout the game, money was always on the players' mind. Every ship upgrade, item purchased, and even the amount things sold was debated and justified. They were also always on the look out for ways to make some quick cash. It really played into the free trader/smuggler mindset of the game. In fact, getting them to do anything without getting paid was like pulling teeth and every number was negotiation. It made for some fun roleplay.


----------



## masshysteria (Nov 5, 2010)

Tam and Xule watch as Kaldo hops into the cockpit of the Y-Wing. Kaldo looks past the two at the Vagrant Heart.

Tam follows his eyes, "Alright old buddy, I know what she means to you. I'll take good care of her, she won't get a scratch."

"I got your promise. Not a scratch?" Kaldo says, strapping on his white helmet.

"Would you get going. And good luck."

"You too."

Tam trots back to the Vagrant Heart. He throws a glance over his should and sees the Y-Wing's repulsorlifts push the fighter-bomber into the air. He scrambles up the Vagrant Heart's ramp and slaps close button.

"Fake ID transponder ready to go, Rowintha?" He shouts to the Wookie.

Rowintha hoots an affirmative.

"Let's make star lines."



The Vagrant Heart, transmitting as Null Drive, drops out of hyperspace into a unremarkable sector of space near the Kessel system. Through the cockpit viewport Tam looks past the mass of the holonet relay and focuses on the Nebulan B Escort Frigate and defensive screen of TIE Fighters.

"We have incoming!" Tam shouts over the ship wide comms as two TIE Interceptors bear down on the ship.

Toth answers with the THUMP-THUMP of turbo lasers, winging one of the TIE's. The other Interceptor fires back. Green lasers lance out and splash against the Vagrant Heart's shields.

"Angle those deflector shields," Tam orders, "and Toth, get these guys off me, we still need to get the Nebulan B to move."

Toth throws the gunner chair into a spin bringing it to bear on the wounded TIE. He fires another salvo, catching the Interceptor at the joint between wing and cockpit. It splits apart, rolls hard starboard, and explodes into a ball of fire. He zips back the other way taking aim at the wing man. The TIE disappears from view as the YT-2000 drops into a spinning dive.

"Looks like we go their attention." Tam remarks as the Imperial frigate's turbo laser battery's light up the space the Vagrant Heart just occupied. "Rowintha, get me power to the shields, we're going to let them chase us for a while. Toth, don't let them too close."

The Wookie barks and takes off down the cooridor to the engine room.

Toth lines up another shot only to have have it miss thanks to Tam's erratic flying.

"Keep the ship still so I can kill something." The Bothan complains.

"I wouldn't have to fly so crazy if you could hit something." Tam retorts.

The Bothan gives up on the Interceptor and targets one of the slower TIE Fighters. He fires a long arcing stream and manages to find the target. The fighter rotates counterclockwise a quarter turn and then bursts into flames.



The R2 unit gives Kaldo the count down. 3... 2... 1.... Kaldo drops out of hyperspace and sees the Vagrant Heart being chased by a Nebulan B and a half a flight of TIE's.

"Not a scratch." He mumbles and pushes the Y-Wing into a bombing run vector on the relay.

The Imperials seem preoccupied and don't notice his advance. The targeting indicator drops in front of his vision and he dials in the primary relay. Two torpedoes away, he puts the Y-Wing into a shuddering climb. An explosion rocks the relay behind him. The R2 unit confirms what he already knows: direct hit.

Kaldo puts the Y-Wing back on another bombing run, when the R2 unit squeals a warning. The remaining TIE Interceptor broke off from the main fight. It is on a hard burn trying to catch the Y-Wing.

"Hang on, R2, we're going in. We're going full throttle. That outta keep the Interceptor off our back." Kaldo says between clenched teeth.

The Y-Wing rockets forward, the targeting computer counting down. The Interceptor takes a shot. It bounces off the Y-Wing's shields.

"Stay on target, stay on target," Kaldo says to himself, "Now!"

Two more proton torpedoes launch forward slamming into the redundant relay.

Kaldo immediately put the Y-Wing into a corkscrew dive and begins calculating the hyperspace jump. The Interceptor is fast, but a droid brain is faster. The hyperspace calculation appears on Kaldo's scope and he slams the levers forward.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 2, 2010)

Imagine my surprise when I logged in here today after not checking the story hour forum for quite some time and finding this thread updated.  Good to see you back and updating this, masshysteria! 

I am about to start a new Star Wars Saga Edition game tomorrow night and was coming back to re-read your story hour for inspiration.  Having several new posts is just a nice bonus!

I have a bunch of ideas but I still haven't decided entirely on what era I'm planning on using.  The three candidates are the Dark Times (similar to yours), the classic Rebellion period, or the Legacy period.  At any rate, I need to get this aspect hammered out asap since the game begins tomorrow.


----------



## masshysteria (Dec 5, 2010)

Toric_Arthendain said:


> I have a bunch of ideas but I still haven't decided entirely on what era I'm planning on using.  The three candidates are the Dark Times (similar to yours), the classic Rebellion period, or the Legacy period.  At any rate, I need to get this aspect hammered out asap since the game begins tomorrow.




Welcome back. I'm curious as to what you decided and how the game turned out.

My gaming group just decided to return to this game for a second mini campaign, so now I really need to finish the story hour and start preparing for season two!


----------



## masshysteria (Dec 5, 2010)

Ming's bribes work like a charm. Tam is a a bit amazed at how much smoother deals with Hutts go when they stand to gain a considerable amount of money. Kaldo puts the Vagrant Heart on an approach vector to Kessel's planet side, directly opposite of the Garrison Moon and through an odd gap in the defensive screen. The surface a Kessel flies by a lifeless blur. Only a few tomb-like structures dot the barren landscape.

"There's our landing spot," Kaldo call out, pointing through the viewscreen to a disguised landing platform next to an abandoned mine shaft. As Kaldo puts down the YT-2000, the rest of the crew straps on breath masks to protect themselves from the slightly toxic atmosphere.



Two grubby looking Imperial administrators impatiently wait at the bottom of the landing ramp.

"About time you guys show up." One says, "I was beginning to think we need to deal exclusively with Jabba."

Kaldo looks irritated, "There's no way I'm late."

Tam jumps in, "Let's go into the mines then and get the spice."

"Into the mines?" The other administrator says, "There's no reason for that. We have the spice right over here." He nods behind him to an alcove.

"Fine. Set, Toth, start loading up the spice." The Jawa and Bothan grab crates and start hauling them aboard. Tam follows them up the hold and drops a box full of tools onto the floor and starts yelling. Toth smiles and readies his blaster.

"Hey down there, think you can help us with this for a moment?" Tam calls down.

The two Imperials exchange a glance and then trot up the ramp into the hold.


----------



## masshysteria (Dec 5, 2010)

Toth tosses Tam two pass cards from his search of the stunned Imperials as Tam dons one of their uniforms.

"Alright," Tam says, "Xule, you stay here and guard the ship. Set, finish loading up the spice and then help Xule. Everyone else is with me, we're going into the mines to get Hull and Nali."

The four smugglers leave the YT-2000 behind and enter the secret shaft leading to the mines. The rough stone of the shaft gives way to the smooth metallic walls of a service corridor. A massive security door blocks the way. Tam pulls out the two stolen pass cards. He walks over to a console on the left side of the door, inserts a pass card and watches as the console beeps and flashes red. He tries the other card and sees the same thing happened. Puzzled, he walks to the right of the door to another security console. He inserts the first card and is greeted by a beep and a red flash. With one last attempt, he inserts the second card to no avail. He walks back to stand in front the middle of the security door, a card in each hand.

"I think we're going to need to shoot this one too." Tam ponders.

Kaldo and Toth exchange a look, walk forward and take the pass cards from Tam's hands.

"On three," Kaldo says, "One... Two... Three."

The Bothan and Duros insert the cards simultaneously and the consoles flash green and the door begins to grind open.

The Bothan grins at the Captain, "I'll stay here and watch the exit."

The service corridor exits into a broad tunnel. A sparsely manned guard tower looms over the gate dividing the cells from the mine. From the mines, light and noise rumble forth as a work crew returns to the cells.

"We'll blend in with the returning prisoners" Kaldo says, "and sneak into the cells."

"Good," Tam replies, "I'll try to find an administrative console and track down our friends."

Tam heads to the guard tower and Rowintha gives a friendly howl.

"You too." Tam calls over his shoulder.


----------



## SPECTRE666 (Dec 7, 2010)

This is a fun read. Thanks.


----------



## masshysteria (Dec 7, 2010)

Tam takes a deep breath, straighten his uniform, and presses the call button on the guard tower door. The door hisses open and a stormtrooper snaps to attention, "Sir!"

Tam returns the salute and walks past, breathing a sigh of relief. Climbing to the top of the tower, he looks down to the gate below him. It is opening for a group of prisoners. He scans the crowd for the bulk of a wookie.



Rowintha's height gives her an advantage. She gives a low growl to Kaldo and begins pushing her way through the gang of prisoners. Kaldo follows in her wake. Rowintha stops her forward advance and Kaldo can instantly see why.

Kaldo leans forward and whispers, "I got a droid out of Alderaan, I think I can get couple people out of Kessel."

Hull stops in his track and turns around. His mouth opens in surprise and begins to stammer out a response when he's smothered by Wookie fur. Rowintha wraps her arms around the human in delight, getting some weird looks from the other prisoners.

"What are you guys doing here?" Hull manages.

"We're your rescue." Kaldo responds.

"Rescue? Some rescue you are walking into a prison." Hull says nodding to the gate now closing behind them.

"Don't worry we have an inside man." Kaldo responds and if on queue, Tam walks out on the cat walk stretching out over the prison complex from guard tower to guard tower.

"Well, I'll be a nerf herder." Hull says.

Rowintha gives an inquisitive hoot and Hull turns to her with a worried look.

"Nali and I were separated early one. After I roughed up one of Salvok's guys, he took her from me to keep me inline."

"Who's Salvok?" Kadlo interjects.

"He's the overseer for this pen." Hull answers, "He's a thug and an Imperial collaborator. I'm not sure what's worse."

"So we grab Nali right before the next mining shift and make a run for it." Kaldo formulates, "We got the Vagrant Heart waiting."

"That won't be so easy. Salvok runs the pit fights. His quarters are guarded by the pit fighters. The only way you can get in is if you fight and win."


----------



## masshysteria (Dec 9, 2010)

Tam is getting anxious. The longer this takes, the greater his chance of getting caught. He straighten his uniform and glances down to the three beings below him. Kaldo has been doing his best to fill in Tam over the din of the prison.

"Rowintha, you're going to need to convince this Salvok you're worth adding to his retinue." Tam says, "Make contact with Nali and make sure she's ready to move. I'll start working on a distraction."



For Toth distraction is really a synonym for explosion. He races back to the Vagrant Heart after being speaking to Tam over his com link.

"Is everything OK?" Asks Xule, when she sees the Bothan enter the ship.

"We've found Hull and Nali. Go grab a bag from the hold and some primers. Then meet me back in my quarters." Toth replies.

A puzzled look crosses Xule's face, but she's been with the crew long enough to not question the wisdom of odd requests.

Xule arrives back at the Bothan's quarters to see him preparing a series of det charges. Toth finishes up, takes the bag and shovels in the explosives. Xule cringes as they clatter together.

"I'm going to need you for this next part." The Bothan hands a pass card to an even more nervous princess, "Set!"

The Jawa runs into sight swinging his ion gun back and forth and lets loose a string of Jawa. The Threepio voice translates, "My master says he is ready for action."

"Good." Toth replies. "Set, the ships is yours. Just don't tear anything apart, we're going to need to get outta here in a hurry."

Jawa and more disembodied Threepio, "My master assures you the ship will be in perfect operating condition."

"Oh, and do something with those stunned Imps while I'm gone, would you?"



Tam stares back at the stromtrooper's helmet, the black areas where the eyes would be. The trooper has been watching Tam since his return from his "inspection" with the bag. The starring contest is broken by the signal that the next mining shift is to begin. The stormtrooper turns to watch the gate rise and the prisoners file out.

Tam removes a det charge from the bag and hides it under the computer console. He then walks out onto the catwalk and heads to the next guard tower.



Kaldo, Rowintha, Hull, and the rest of the prisoners trek deeper into the mines until the group arrive at their designated work area. Hull and Rowintha reach for the same tool. Hull pushes the Wookie and the Wookie pushes back. Hull pushes harder and Rowintha pushes him into another prisoner. On queue, Kaldo yells, "Fight!"

The other prisoners form a circle around around the human and Wookie. They start jeering and cheering as Hull launches into an attack. Rowintha lets a few of the blows graze her before fighting back. The Wookie roars and and start throwing punch after punch. Hull lets them hit him and staggers and falls to the ground. Rowintha roars triumphantly as Hull drags himself away.

Kaldo pulls Hull back to his feet as the prisoners go back to work.

"Even when she pulls punches, it still hurts." Hull complains as he rubs a shoulder.

"Look," Kaldo says and nods as one of Salvok's pit fighters approaches Rowintha.



Tam has finished his rounds and is standing out above the pen with the bag resting at his feet when the prisoners return from the mines. Kaldo stops under him and Tam give the bag a nudge. It falls from the catwalk into the Duros' outstretch arms.

"Tonight, when the gates open for the night shift." Kaldo says just loud enough for Tam to hear.


----------



## masshysteria (Dec 9, 2010)

_GM Commentary_

My memory is really fuzzy as to the actual sequence of events leading up to the prison break. And unfortunately my notes are completely blank in this section. I was pulling from the Kessel mini adventure in the Scum & Villainy book.

As a result, I probably got a number of details wrong. But the players definitely took on the roll of the heroes and did their best despite walking into the most infamous prison in Star Wars.


----------



## masshysteria (Dec 13, 2010)

A massive Wookie fist slams on the door to Salvok's quarters. A Gotal opens the door and leers at Rowintha.

"That's the one I was talking about." Says a thug from deeper in. "The Wookie beat up that human that caused us trouble."

It's enough to get Rowintha in. The Gotal steps aside.

"This way," The thug says, "Salvok will want to see you."

The thug gestures Rowitha to follow and she can't help but notice the Gotal trailing behind. The distance isn't far, living quarters in Kessel are small even for overseers.

Rowintha immediately knows who Salvok is. Who else would sit on a raised wooden chair as if it were a throne and hold a piece of pipe like a scepter?

"You beat up that human, Hull." Salvok begins.

Rowintha notices from the corner of her eye, other pit fighters filtering into the room.

"For that, I like you."

The fighters seem to be forming a loose semi-circle around her.

"But do you really think you can fight for me?"

Rowintha answers with a growl and sees the fighters cracking knuckles and loosing up shoulders.

"Then let the initiation begin!" Salvok proclaims.

The first fighter, a Devorian launches himself at Rowintha, but she saw it coming. Side stepping, she gives the Devorian a push and sends him into the Gotal attacking from behind. She doesn't look for confirmation, but instead hears the crash as she sends a third pit fighter spinning to the ground with a sweeping right hook. The thug takes a knee to the stomach and then both hands drill into his back sending him flying to the floor. A human rushes Rowintha, grabbing her around the waist. The Wookie reaches down and lifts the man off his feet. His grip breaks and Rowintha holds him over her head. He gives a whimper and is sent sailing across the room into the far wall.

Rowintha turns and gives Salvok a hard stare. Salvok presses his back against the chair, a grimace on his face. Around him pit fighters groan and writhe on the floor.

"Um, new strategy, let the Wookie win." Salvok manages.

Rowintha howls, snatches the pipe from Salvok's had and clocks him over the head.



Kaldo follows Rowintha back into Salvok's place. He takes one look around and whistles to himself.

"Remind me not to make you mad." Kaldo says and then reaches into the bag. He pulls out the last two det charges and tosses them to Rowintha. "You know how to use these right?"

Rowintha gives a condescending growl.

"Just checking." Kaldo says a little too quickly. "Um, I'll get those two and head to the gate."

Kaldo gathers up Hull and Nali and ushers them out and toward the gate.

Rowintha holds the det charges and gives one of the semi-conscious pit fighters a kick. He looks up and she shoves a det charge near his face and gestures to the doors. The fighter understands and begins gather up his comrades. Rowintha finishes planting the charges and heads toward the gate.



From the shadows near the security door Tam watches the gate grind open. At its peak, he presses the detonator. The cell block turns into chaos. Explosions ring out from all the guard towers. Prisoners turn on one another, while others try to escape.

"This way!" Tam shouts to the four figures fleeing from the scene.


----------



## masshysteria (Dec 27, 2010)

Tam ushers the four through the door then jumps in behind. The muffled sound of a klaxon reaches Tam's ears.

"Go!" Tam shouts. "The lock down's started."

The group races through the service corridor and into the rough stone walls of the shaft. Toth, slows as he sees two figures slumped near a recess in the wall. He draws his blaster, bringing it to bear. Toth chuckles at the scene of two stripped and bound Imperials, a little drool coming from the mouth of one of them.



Kaldo is first on the ship, he dashes to the cockpit and vaults over the back of the pilot's chair.  With hurried precision he begin the take off procedure. The light freighter's repusorlifts, win the battle against gravity and Kaldo guides the ship upwards. Tam slumps into the co-pilot's chair and begins scanning the scopes.

"That didn't take long." Tam announces, "TIE's incoming!"

"I'm on it." Toth shouts over his shoulder as he runs to the turbo lasers. He stops, turns on his heel, and heads to the galley.



Outside the viewscreen, a maze of black holes create a massive gravity field keeping any ship from making the jump to hyperspace. A perfect net for Star Destroyers and TIE fighters to trap smugglers. Kaldo hands glide over the controls.

"Give me vectors on the Imps, Captain." He calls out, then almost to himself, "I've always wanted to make the Kessel Run."


----------



## masshysteria (Dec 28, 2010)

Toth bursts in to the galley and looks down on a startled Nali and Hull. "Can you shoot?"

"Me?" Manages Hull.

"Anyone!" Shouts Toth.

"Yeah, yeah, I can." Hull replies.

"Good, because we aren't out of this one yet!"

With Hull in tow, Toth scrambles back to the turbo lasers. The Bothan finishes powering up the weapons as green laser fire bounces off the YT-2000's shields. Before Tam can say anything Toth whines into the comm link, "I know, I know."



"Star Destroyers are launching TIE's at oh-two-four, oh-two-nine, and oh-four-eight." Tam calls out.

"Got it!" Kaldo calls back. He kicks in the engines and puts the Vagrant Heart on a trajectory straight at the nearest wave of TIE's.



The TIE fighters rush into the smuggler ship's turbo laser fire.

"I got one, I got one!" Yells Hull.

"Don't get cocky, kid." Toth growls as he finishes off another fighter. He slams his left shoulder into the gunner's chair, swinging around to track an interceptor hot on their heels. Lining up the shot he exhales and fingers the trigger. The shot is interrupted as Toth feels his stomach rise in his chest and watches as the star field spins wildly around him.



"We're in the Star Destroyer's range!" Tam shouts. "Get those shields back up!"

Rowintha howls and races to the engine room to reroute power.

"Kaldo, do something." Tam implores.

Kaldo dodges more laser fire and then throws the light freighter into a steep bank.

"Hah, follow that!" Kaldo challenges.

"I don't think they will," Tam answers, "we're headed for a black hole!"


----------



## masshysteria (Dec 29, 2010)

The hum of turbo laser fire pulses through the Vagrant Heart. Toth and Hull work to keep the Imperials at bay.

"They're not breaking off!" Toth shouts through the comm link.

"Hang on!" Comes the answer back from Kaldo.

The Duros points the light freighter directly at the black hole. He revs up the engines and holds course. Just as the gravity field begins pulling the YT-2000, he slams the controls and uses the momentum to slingshot out. The TIE fighters are too weak to follow the move. One by one, they are sucked into the singularity, imploding due to the extreme gravity.

"Now to get out of here." Kaldo says.

The smuggler ship is faster than the Star Destroyers. It doubles back, drawing the Star Destroyers deeper into the net they cast. Then Kaldo makes a break for it. Flirting with disaster, over and over again, he skims the gravity fields of the Maw. The large ships can't keep up.

"One last Star Destroyer to get past." Kaldo says between gritted teeth. "Start the astrogation calculation."

Tam swings around to the navi computer and begins running the numbers. The viewscreen lights up red. Turbo laser salvos from a white wedge, the last barrier to freedom. Kaldo slips the ship starboard, following up with a spinning dive. He pulls out just meters above the Star Destroyers plating, dodging defensive towers and sensor emplacements.

"Rowintha, sheilds now!" Kaldo yells.

The Wookie gives a howl and reroutes power. The Vagrant Heart races past the Star Destroyer, getting caught in the larger ship's engine wash. The shields fight off the immense energy and the ship rockets free.

"Hyperspace, now!" Tam orders as he finishes the calculation.

The stars stretch to lines and the lines give way to the mottled skies of hyperspace. A great cheer echos through the corridors of the Vagrant Heart and Tam slumps in his chair and breathes a sigh of relief.



Once again safe, the crew of the Vagrant Heart and their passengers gather in the common area of the ship.

"Captain," Hull begins, "We can't thank you enough."

"But," continue Nali, "We do have one last request."

Tam's face contorts to a puzzled look.

"You are the captain, correct?" Nali asks.

"Yes." Tam says slowly.

"And we're in a ship at space, right?"

"Yes." Even more slowly.

"Then that means you can marry us."

"Oh. Oh!" Tam says.



Nali holds a boutique of flower's picked from Rowintha's garden, Xule at her side. Hull smiles longingly at her as Tam in his dress blues finishes the simple ceremony.

"I now pronounce you husband and wife."

Toth and Kaldo have been waiting for this moment. Toth, pops the cork on the last remaining bottle of Chateau '77. He takes a long draw and then passes it to his friend. Kaldo repeats the process and grins back at the Bothan.

"The old Moff was right," Kaldo says, "it is good at weddings."

*End Episode V: The Kessel Run*


----------



## masshysteria (Dec 29, 2010)

_GM Commentary_

And so ends season 1 of Star Wars: Vagrant Hearts. It was probably one of the best campaigns I've ever run.

I'm not quite as happy with my writing toward the end of the story hour as I was at the beginning. It is a good reminder of why writing soon after playing is better than waiting a year. When the scenes are still fresh in my head it is easier to describe the sights and sounds, rather than just telling what happened.

And since it hasn't been posted yet, here is the opening crawl for the final episode.



> Episode IV
> KESSEL RUN
> 
> With no more favors owed or debts to cover, the crew of the Vagrant Heart embarks on a personal mission. Friends and freedom fighters, Hull and Nali, were captured by the Imperials and sent to the spice mines of KESSEL.
> ...




And because the best story hours leave you wanting more... season 2 is just around the corner! 

Look for... 

New characters... The Force is strong in this one.
New ships... She may not look like much, but she's got it where it counts.
New allies and old enemies... old allies and new enemies.

in Star Wars: Vagrant Hearts - The Smuggler's War!


----------



## masshysteria (Jan 10, 2011)

```
Episode VI
                      BRAVER THAN I THOUGHT

             It  is a  dark time  for the  galaxy. 
            The reach of the Empire knows no bounds.
           Those  who  defy  the  Emperor's  will are 
          crushed.  As a crackdown  on smuggling begins,
         rumors  spread   of  a  new   Imperial   weapon.

      But even the threat of Imperial justice does little to 
    deter the crew of the VAGRANT HEART. After living off the 
   fortunes  of a  daring  Kessel  Run,  they  return to their 
                           smuggler ways.

 A new job  moving material  for Jurasco's  freedom fighters  has 
landed in their lap. They head to the refining moon of Raxus VI to
                         meet the REBEL AGENTS....
```

The meeting place on the dust ball of a moon, Raxus VI, is Raylee's Den. 

Raylee’s Den is like a thousand different cantinas in a thousand different systems. The food is greasy, the drinks are cheap, and its packed with a variety of beings. It’s here that the scoundrels of the galaxy drink, gamble, and boast of how many systems they have the death sentence on.

It was a bar probably not much unlike this one that Tam and Toth and bottle of whiskey decided the best thing in the galaxy to do would be to borrow a bunch of money from a loan shark and buy a state of the art light freighter, making their own way in the galaxy. It wasn’t too long before they brought on Kaldo and Rowintha. The Duros was a hot shot pilot and already knew the ins and outs of the criminal underworld. And the Wookie? Well, who doesn’t want a Wookie on their side of the table during negotiations?

But all that seems like a lifetime ago. The once new YT-2000, Vagrant Heart, has been to one side of the galaxy and back, out running Star Destroyers and bounty hunters. The crew, all veterans, have outwitted Hutts on Ellium, stared down Imperials on Alderaan, fought slavers on Roon, faced off against bounty hunters on Cloud City, and made a daring prison break from the spice mines of Kessel.

But reputations don't pay the bills and new credit need to be earned. An old contact, Jurasco, the leader of a resistance cell funded by Bail Organa, has come through with a new job. His operation has been forced to move to Vendaxa and badly needs supplies. He has sent Rebel Agents to rendezvous with the smuggling crew.


----------



## masshysteria (Jan 10, 2011)

The Zabrak lingers at the bar, his long black cloak conceals his form and, more importantly, his weapons. The hood masks his face as he scans the tables and tries to discern the motivations of the patrons. A human enters the bar followed by a Duros, Wookie, and Bothan. But the Zabrak is quick to correct himself, not human, near-human. The miss-matched eyes give it away. They belly up to the bar and begin joking with the bartender, a Trandoshan in a yellow jump-suit with a scar cleaving the left side of his face.

"Any news?" Tam asks as he's being poured a drink.

"You've done some work for Ming the Hutt, right?" The bartender replies.

"Yeah. What about Ming?"

"Apparently, he's on the up and up. Made a nice score on some Kessel Spice not too long ago and got promoted. Moved his operation out to Ord Dorlass or somethin'."

"Any idea on who did the run."

"No, but if the reports are to be believed, there was quite a shoot out there at about the same time. Can't blame 'em for laying low."

Tam returns to his drink and Kaldo gets his attention, "So, you know who the contact is?"

"No idea. Jurasco just said it would be someone we knew."

"Someone we know?" Toth jumps in.

The three smugglers settle their eyes on a figure pulling apart a condenser coil in the corner.



Tam leads the way. Kaldo, Toth, and Rowitha follow. A beat later, the Zabrak turns and shadows the group. Tam slaps the Jawa on the back, the coil springs from his hands spilling parts all over the table, "Set! How've you been?"

The Jawa looks up at Tam and around to Kaldo, Toth, and Rowintha. An angry string of Jawa flows forth, followed by a more moderately paced string. An exasperated threepio voice comes to life from the vox box attached to Set's satchel, "For all our sakes, I will spare you the initial greeting. My master, wishes to inform you Jurasco says hello. But, my master, finds this very strange as Jurasco isn't here. These human customs confuse him. However, this is the person you are to meet."

"Well, say hello to Jurasco for me." Tam replies.

Set waves him off and returns to picking up the parts of the condenser coil, leaving the conversation to his disembodied droid and the table's other occupant, a young human woman with dark skin and black frizzy hair. Tam takes a seat and watches the rest of his crew follow suit. A moment later, a hooded Zabrak joins the table. Out of the corner of his eye, Tam catches Toth raise an eyebrow and shift his blaster carbine into a better position.

"Tam Voren, captain of the Vagrant Heart. This is Toth," Tam says pointing to the Bothan, "That's Kaldo and the Wookie's Rowintha."

The woman's eye narrow and she looks at the crew, "I'm Jayne, the Zabrak here is a friend."

"Great." Tam says eager to get on with business, "So, you have a ship?"

"One's been located for us." The Zabrak says pulling back his hood. "We still need to pick it up."

"So, you haven't seen the ship?" Kaldo interjects.

"No."

"Do you even know if it works?"

The Zabrak smiles sheepishly, "No."

"Great." Kaldo says sarcastically.

"Where is it?" Toth asks.

"Docking bay 19." Jayne answers.

"Not far from us, at least that's good."

"Well, let's go." Tam says.

"I'm not going with you." Jayne says, a scowl crossing her face.

"Rowintha." Tam says.

The Wookie stretches her arms out, linking her fingers, cracking her knuckles in the woman's face.

"Ah, new strategy." The Zabrak says.

"Fine." The woman says, getting up, "But this doesn't mean I trust you."

Toth gets up and turns to see a drunken Quarren standing on a table, blaster in one hand bottle of rum in the other. He looks to his companions who are also staring at the spectacle.

"Attenshun, patrons of this fine essshtabishment!" the Quarren standing on the table begins, slurring his words, "Thissh cantina is now under the control of the Red Star Pirate Gang and closed."

"My bantha it is!" Shouts the bartender. He pulls a double-barrel blaster out from under the bar and lets lose with both barrels into the chest of the pirate on the table. The last thing Toth catches before chaos erupts is enough to get him involved, "Free drinks to whoever gets rid of these mynocks!"


----------



## masshysteria (Jan 11, 2011)

Tam is fastest on the draw. He flicks the setting on his DL-44 to stun. Blue rings shoot past the pirate and harmlessly hit the wall. Toth is a better aim and doesn't both with stun settings, the blaster blot takes the Quarren off the table. By now Kaldo and Rowintha have joined the fray. Kaldo tags another pirate as he dives behind a table while Rowintha smashes her fist into another.

Jayne looks around and sees Set still fiddling with the condenser coil standing behind Tam, using the human as cover. Her partner has already draw his blaster and joined the fight. Jayne shrugs, draws, and puts a bolt between another pirate's shoulders.

Toth watches as the drunken and outclassed pirates flee. For good measure he puts down one more and then turns to the bar, "About those drinks."


There's little in the galaxy that can seal a friendship like free drinks and gun fight. With one last round for the road, the outlaw crew heads to docking bay 19.

Kaldo takes one look and says, "That's our ship?"

Toth concurs, "It looks terrible."

It looks like littler more than a pile of scrap metal headed toward one of Raxus VI's smelters. The planet is little more than a durasteel factory, supplying the Empire with the raw materials to fuels it military machine. But this is the ship. Barely visible through the dust and carbon scoring Kaldo can make out the name 'Agorian Vulture.'

A dock hand looks up from his work and sees you looking at the ship.

"She's as old as the clone wars... and looks like she's been through 'em too." The dock hand laughs at his own joke.

"Great." Kaldo mumbles.

"She's been here for long as I can remember. A Gallofree Yards Maka-Eekai L4000. The previous owner musta been killed or abandonded 'er." The dock hand explains, "The boss's been taking about auctioning the ship off for cycles now, I guess he's gone and done it."

The dock hand tosses his hydrospanner onto the workbench and begins walking up the Vulture's ramp to the sealed door.

"There's a trick to getting his open." He mumbles. The tech punches in the command code, then slams his fist against the door frame. The door pops open with a hiss. "So you folks want the tour?"


----------



## masshysteria (Jan 23, 2011)

Kaldo wanders around the Agorian Vulture, according to the tech, the Vulture's passed through a number of owners before winding up wasting away on Raxus VI. The earliest reports say smugglers used it during the Clone Wars to supply Separatist fighters. These there are the stories of the pirates captain with the flare for the dramatic. Known more for his prowess with women than a vibrorapier's edge. It is said he was the one to lavishly furnish the ship. Where the SoroSuub hyperdrive came from or who did the work to install and modify the Verpine comm jammer, remain a mystery.

"So, how do we want to split up?" Kaldo asks.

"I'm not flying in this thing." Tam replies.

"I'll do it." Toth replies. "Maybe Set and I can do a once over on the ship on the way to Harelquin station."

"Who's gonna fly it?" Kaldo says.

"I can." The zabrak says. 

"Alright, we'll see you there." Tam answer, "Oh, and I never caught your name."

"Dabrak."



The Bengel Shipbuilders XQ1 platform floats in an unremarkable part of the Garis sector. Getting landing clearance is a simple task and Kaldo puts the Vagrant Heart down on platform three, the Agroian Vulture lands shortly after him.

"I win again." Kaldo says as he powers down the ship.

The two crew's exist and waiting for them is a station security office.

"Welcome to Harlequin station." The security officer drones. He sighs and continues in monotone, "I'm afraid I'm going to have to ask you to keep your business to platforms one and three as the Empire has platform two sealed off. If your freighter need refueling, station services is the first door on the left."



The corridor to platform two is still open for business. There are enough merchants and shops that blending in isn't difficult. From her vantage point, Jayne can see the security door to platform two, guarded by two storm troopers. She pretends to be interested in a flight jacket and listens to the stormtroopers talk.

"I put in to be a transport pilot." One says.

"Why would want to do that?" The other replies.

"I was talking to one of the pilots yesterday, he says pilots get their own quarters."

"It would be nice not have to share a room."

"And-"

The stormtrooper converstation is cut short by blaster fire striking their chests. Two figures wearing blast helmets scurry past and begin overriding the security door controls. Toth reaches for his blaster, but Tam puts a hand out to stop him, "Let's let this play out."


----------



## masshysteria (Jan 24, 2011)

A moment later the door is overridden and the two figures set through the door and into another fire fight. Imperial stormtroopers, lead by an officer rally to defend the platform. But two strangers are quick on the draw and fire back.

"Let's get closer." Kaldo says.

Tam agrees and the two crews creep closer to the door. Kaldo watches the fire fight. The two figures are out numbered, but managing to put up quite the fight. Caught in the open, a bolt hits one of the strangers in the chest. He staggers, the blast vest taking the brunt of the damage, and fires wildly back. But the hit was enough to slow him and a second stormtrooper finishes the job. Kaldo looks to Toth and the Bothan nods, they've seen enough.

Kaldo draws and takes a stormtrooper by surprise. Toth moves in laying down covering fire, allowing Jayne and Dabrak to move into position and take down another trooper. Tam moves to finish the last Imperial, but he's too late. The other stranger has finished the job. Tam shifts his aim, leveling his blaster at the figure.

The figure in the blast helmet looks at Tam, cocks his head to the side, and says, "Tam?"

The helmet comes off and Tam recognizes the Sullustan with the scar on the right side of his face, "Web? What are you doing here?"

"I could ask you the same thing. Breelo and me are stealing a transport. Jorj Car-das thinks some of the parts here are headed for a secret Imperial installation. The one building the ghost ships attacking smugglers. We're going to use the ship to scout out the base and relay the info back to Car'das." Web explains. He looks over to see Jayne with her med kit at Breelo's side. "How is he?"

"He isn't." Responds the medic.

"This isn't good, Tam." Web says, "Breelo was my pilot."

"Web." Tam says a worried look crossing his face.

"Come on, Tam, you know this is important. And, and, don't make me say it. You owe me one."

"How long is this going to take?"

"Shouldn't be more than just a few days. Use the preprogrammed coordinates in the shuttle to make the jump to lightspeed. Scout the base and then hit hyperspace again."

"Fine." Tam answers.

"What are you doing?" Kaldo asks.

"See how his face is messed up? That one was meant for me." Tam seems to be apologizing. And then, regaining his composure, starts barking out orders, "Don't let Set mess with the auto-chef. Kaldo, I want you flying the Vagrant Heart. I'll be back before you know it, so don't wreck my ship!" 

Tam climbs the ramp of the transport and watches it close wondering what he's got himself into.

"We better not stick around." Toth says and begins piling crates onto a repulsorsled.


----------



## masshysteria (Jan 26, 2011)

Kaldo's hands dance over the controls, bringing the Vagrant Heart's systems online. The repulsorlifts kick in and he smiles when he looks out the viewscreen and sees he's beat Dabrak to space. Rowintha gives a hoot from the co-pilot's chair. Two ships with Imperial markings just dropped out of hyperspace.



Aboard the Vulture, Toth takes command, "Have you two ever done this before?"

"No." Comes Dabrak's reply. 

"Just fly fast until Jayne can get the hyperspace route plotted. I'll be on the guns."

"Right." Dabrak replies.

Toth runs to the guns and plops into the gunner's seat. He powers up the laser cannons. They aren't as nice as the Vagrant Heart's, but they'll work. He swivels around to look at the Imperial ships, one's a Custom's Corvette, he's seen enough of those in his time, but the other is smaller and unlike an Imp ship he's seen before. And it's fast. Real fast.



Kaldo jukes the Heart, the strange Imp's laser fire narrowly missing. 

"Hyperspace?" He calls to Rowintha.

The Wookie grunts and looks at the calculations. They are all wrong, she starts over again.



"Did you see that?" Dabrak calls over the ship wide comms.

"Yeah." Toth answers and lets loose a salvo at the threat. The laser fire bounces harmlessly off it's shields. "The Vagrant Heart just made the jump to lightspeed. Where are we?"

"Now!" Comes Jayne's reply. The pin points of stars stretch into lines and break into the mottled skies of hyperspace.

*End Episode VI: Braver Than I Thought*


----------



## masshysteria (Jan 26, 2011)

_GM Commentary_

Season two introduces two new players: Jayne a human Noble/Scoundrel and Dabrak a Zabrak with a mysterious past. 

Like so many things at the gaming table, names often get misconstrued. When Dabrak's player was asked what his name was he though it he was asked what he was and answered Zabrak. It was misheard as Dabrak and their was no changing the name.

Season two also puts a second starship in the hands of the players, the Agorian Vulture. The Vulture is a beat up old L4000 transport. Anyone who has read the Dark Time's comics should recognize the L4000. Honestly, it isn't a bad ship, but when compared to the state of the art YT-2000, it is in need of some TLC.

The idea of getting another ship was really driven by making the game more playable. It really opened up more options when it came to space combat, gave people more ship roles to fill, and is a second money sink.


----------



## masshysteria (Jan 26, 2011)

```
Episode VII
                      ON YOUR OWN

              With   liberated   Imperial
             cargo  in tow, the  transports
            Vagrant Heart and Agorian Vulture
           make for the secret rebel hideout on
                       Vendaxa. 

       All is not well. An attack by an unidentified
      Imperial ship,  with amazing capabilities,  has 
     left  the  smugglers' with  unanswered  questions. 
    And in the  midst of  everything,  Captain Tam Voren 
   has  left  on  a  dangerous  mission  with a  Sullustan 
                       from his past. 

But, through it all, the crew pushes on. Another deliver must
              be made, another payday awaits....
```


----------



## masshysteria (Feb 10, 2011)

The blurring mass below resolves into a jungle canopy, criss-crossed by rivers, dotted by lakes, and broken by mountains. A few raindrops bounce off the viewscreen and the scopes light up with a variety of life forms, but none of that matters to Kaldo. His eyes are locked on the engines of the Agorian Vulture in front of him. It's making its decent toward a facility built into the side of a mountain. Partially exposed tunnels and observation posts jut the mountain, but at the base is the entrance to the hanger bay. Agorain Vulture blocks his path, he'll have to settle for second place.

"It's the hyperdrive, their's is faster." He mutters as he walks down the landing ramp. 

Rowintha nods knowingly and gives Kaldo a pat on the back.

Waiting is Jurasco, Princess Xule, and the crew of the Vulture. 

"Welcome to Tango Base," Jurasco says proudly. "I see you managed to locate the ship. I must apologize, it looked in better condition in the holo. So, did you get the goods?"

"Their in the hold of the Vagrant Heart." Kaldo fills in.

"Great. Here's the promised payment." Jurasco hands over a credstick.

A puzzled look crosses over Xule's face, "Wait. Where's Tam, I mean Captain Voren?"

"Um," Kaldo begins, "He had to help an old friend, something about stealing an Imperial shuttle and scouting out a secret base. He should be contacting us in a couple of days to pick him up." 

"Well, the Captain is a man who can take care of himself. I'll be looking forward to what he has to say about this secret Imperial installation." Jurasco says, then changing the subject, "If you don't have anywhere to go, we could use the help here. Unfortunately, I can't pay much, but I do have some starship parts to batter with. Think about it. In the mean time, Xule, perhaps you can show them around."


----------

